# Della's Diary



## CWhite

Hi,

My name is Djinga von Rokanhaus, but you can call me Della. I have been with my family for a few days and I am happy. 

I have been out to meet people. I have been great with everyone I met. I met some uniformed police officers yesterday, and I was fabulous. They even had on their guns and I took it in stride. 

I also went to town hall and the clerks were playing with me. They even had a few biscuits fro me. We need to go back there tomorrow. 

I met a few preschool kids today. Even though I was alsepp in my crate when mom opened it, I was fabulous to everyone. They all commented on how pretty I was. They love my soft fur. 

I have been correctly identified by two people: one was the former owner of a Rhodesian Ridgeback and the other had a black German Shepherd just like me. 

If you saw me in the house, you wouldn't know I was a working dog. I settle down nicely. I tricked mom into thinking I was easy going. 

I grabbed the broom and started prancing around the house with it. Who cares if it is ten times my size. Mom took it from me and tried to sweep the floor. I caught it and she couldn't move it. 

I spilled some water and she tried mopping it up with a paper towel, HA! I was chasing after that, too! 

Mom has been feeding Pinnacle dog food to me. She started giving me some raw nuggets. I love them. My brothers and sisters don't know what they are missing. Here is the link to the web site: 

http://www.primalpetfoods.com/canine/raw_frozen_formula.htm

That is all for now. I just wanted all of you nice people to know what I have been up to.


----------



## Sweetiezmom

LOL How cute!!! Congratulations on your pup!

Misty


----------



## karen forbes

What a cool idea...it brings back memories!!


----------



## kelso

make sure to keep Della's diary updated!


----------



## K9Kaos

Yes Della!!! Keep us updated on how well you are training your owners!

Wait till you discover the evil vacuum.... oh, and don't let your humans go in the bathroom alone!! 

Let us know how its going!








Heidi









ps.... digging huge holes in the yard is fun!


----------



## Keeyah

Hello Della. I see you have found the number one rule of being a puppy :- everything is yours. Don't forget it!


----------



## nh_greg

Hey Della,

Nice to hear from you. Hope you're enjoying your new home. I'm sure you will. As you've been told above, wait until you catch the vacuum cleaner. We have nicknamed the vacuum in our house "Eko's girlfriend". When we are going to vacuum, we always ask Eko is he wants to see his girlfriend. He goes nuts. Maybe your vacuum can be your boyfriend??

Carolyn, where did you get the raw nugget dog food? I checked out the site very quickly, and didn't see any retailers. 

Have fun with Della!

Greg


----------



## hudak004

Hi Della!!

Im sure you dont comprehend it yet, but I bet your making your mom sooo happy!!! Way to be meeting and interacting with strangers!! Hope to hear more from your diary


----------



## CWhite

HI,

I will. I like to share. Everyone here has been so helpful. 

I also feel it may help someone else. 

Carolyn


----------



## CWhite

Greg,

I purchased it at "The Dog and The Cat." I call it the doggy boutique. 
The owner is wonderful and has a nice selction of items. I have found items in her store at a lower rate than Petco and Petsmart. 

She has two full size freezers of raw food.

I was trying to figure out which food to try first, and she suggested that brand because garlic is one of the ingredients. (I read garlic is a natural flea repellant.) 

She also as Bison meat and (I believe) will be adding pheasant meat. 

Her web site has links and information on some of the items she carries. Here is the link to the web site: 
http://www.thedogandcatvt.com

Pet food warehouse is now carrying raw food. I as in a hurry and didn't peruse their selection. They haev a great selection of things and have great sales on food. Please click on the specilas to see their sales. I believe August is Innova month. 

Greg I know it is a bit of a drive but you might be able to "buy in bulk" if you ask a few people. 

If you call The Dog and the Cat, you can tell her you were referred by Carolyn. (I don't get anything out of it.) She, too, was aware of my predicament. 

Carolyn


----------



## Cameo

Some more rules as view by a puppy

1- If I like it, it's mine.
2- If it's in my mouth, it's mine.
3- If I can take it from you, it's mine.
4- If I had it a little while ago, it's mine.
5- If it's mine, it must never appear to be yours in any way.
6- If I'm chewing something, all the pieces are mine.
7- If it looks just like mine, it is mine.
8- If I saw it first, it's mine.
9- If you are playing with something and you put it down, it automatically becomes mine









Author unknown to me


----------



## ThreeDogs

You forgot number 10!!

<u>If it's broken, It's yours</u>

That one always makes me smile


----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style="color: #3333FF">WOW, it has been EXTREMELY HOT HERE!







I DO NOT LIKE THE HEAT...AT ALL!
Mom took me down to the waterfront. It was around 11:30 in the morning. We walked around and then stopped in the field. 

Mom tried to get me to play ball and she couldn’t figure out why I wasn’t going anywhere. I finally decide to get the ball and she tried taking a picture. When I brought the ball back, I dropped it and lay down in the shade made by her shadow.







Yes, I am very,very, very SMART.









I met a few people down there. I saw people jogging and stopped to look at them. I didn’t chase them, but I wasn’t scared of them either. I love children and women. Men are OK. I am not afraid of them, but I seem to prefer the company of women and children. 

We found a tent and hung out under there for a bit and then we went home. Mom made sure to walk in the grass because she wants to protect my growing bones. 

When we went home, I had a surprise for mom. I figured out how to remove the rubber backing/footing on my dish. The amazing thing about it was, the piece was fully intact. Technically, mom destroyed it when she tried to put it back on the bowl. 

Here is a list of a few of my casualties: I put a hole in Dad’s socks while he was wearing them, mom’s sleeve on her jacket and I have frayed the ears on my Crackler Catfish. I am going to keep her busy. 

I went to schutzhund training and boy did I make mom proud. After she fed me, mom brought me down to the schutzhund field. I met two boys, Macho (13 weeks) and Jip (6 month?). Macho was cool, but Jip is a BRAT! 
Jip started to show off. (I know I am a looker and she doesn’t stand a chance.







) He barked and tried to reach me. Mom held me on the leash and Jip’s handler held him, we introduced ourselves and that was that. When his handler pulled him back, he kept barking at me. Mom was sitting in the chair, and I whined for her to pick me up, but she didn’t. I then sat on the floor between her feet and looked around and stopped whining. I remained calm.

Mom decided to take me over to the search and rescue debris pile. I love it over there. As we were going over there, Jip started barking again. I stopped in my tracks and gave him that “Are you talking to me?” look.




























[Did, I mention that Jip is a LOT larger than me?] Mom couldn’t believe it. She thinks I am the type of girl who will play nicely until someone is rude. I showed her I am capable of holding my own. 

Mom is taking me outside for walks and to use the bathroom. It is very hot and she knows I do not like the heat. As soon as I am finished, I want to go back inside. 

OOHHHH! I almost forgot. Dad has been showing me off. He always asks mom if I had a good day. He also wants to try and play with me and hold my leash. Mom told him he is allowed minimal contact until she is sure that I see her as my leader. 

I don’t know why she is worried because I am always walking next to her, even if she does not have a hold of my leash. 
I am very happy here and mom is very happy with me.









I will probably have a few adventures this weekend.







As soon as it’s over, I will tell you everything. 

Later







,

Djinga “Della” von Rokanhaus
</span></span>


----------



## kelso

i really love these posts! keep it up..and more pics! please della







tell mom to take more pictures!


----------



## karen forbes

I really love these posts too...looking forward to hearing about Della's weekend


----------



## SuzyE

Dear Della, My name is Cesar & my mom has been reading about you so I decided to write you also! I am a big hunk of a German Shepherd, almost pure black and 80 lbs of muscle at 6 months old! I have been a professional pet sitter since I was 6 weeks old. I hate to brag but I have a LOT of friends! Today I walked with a Maltese, played with a Wheaten Terrier & was bossed around by a big Akita ( I liked it) al by 9 am! you would love my life & my job, I wish you lived near me because I could always use another girlfriend! Your life sounds fun, you are involved in a lot of interesting things which I would like to do also.Being a puppy is fun, being a puppy in a good home is a GREAT, being a puppy who has a job is a dream! Keep us updated!
(they still insist in calling me-) "Baby" Cesar


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Della, please tell your mom to take lots more pictures! But you have to promise to be a good girl and hold still sometimes so she can get some good ones. You want everyone to see how pretty you are, right?


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #006600"><span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>
HI,

Well, Mom took me down to the waterfront this morning. They were having an event so the bike path was closed. We still walked around a little. Mom took me on the dog and I saw some Mallard Ducks. I thought they were pretty interesting. 

She tried to get me to walk around on the ferry, but they wouldn’t allow it because there is a restaurant on board (no dogs allowed). My mom was undeterred, she took advantage of the situation and had me walk around on some driftwood. Surfaces are not a problem for me. 

Now, the sun is a different story. When the sun is out, I always try to walk in Mom’s shadow. Mom does carry some ice cubes for me. It wasn’t that hot today, though. It was in the sixty’s this morning, but I was still trying to get some shade. 

After we left the waterfront, mom took me to the downtown shopping area. By this time I was whining. When we started a walk, mom realized she had left the ice cubes in the car. She stopped and tapped on the glass of a bakery kiosk and the girl told her, “We open at 9:00 AM and pointed at the sign.” Undeterred, my mom said “I want to know if I can buy a cup of ice for my puppy?”. The girl immediately smiled and said “Sure.” [Talk about an immediate attitude adjustment.] She brought a nice wide cup of ice and didn’t charge us. My mom is a firm believer in being polite (if possible) at all costs. 

Mom gave me some ice and we walked down to the Farmer’s Market. I was not fazed by the crowd. I was fazed by the cup of ice. We sat on a bench and she started to give me some ice. An older man and his family (grandchildren, daughter, preteen grandsons) came by. He admired me and told my mom I was beautiful. He told us he had a six year old German Shepherd at home. Their dog sounded like and American line German Shepherd because he said she was very big. He told us he hired a trainer and sounded like a responsible dog owner. He even knew what schutzhund was! We said bye to our new friends.

As we were walking we saw another German Shepherd puppy. He was ten weeks old. We greeted each other and he put his paw over my shoulder. I just looked at him. I didn’t snarl but I didn’t submit to him either. Mom and I said bye. She thinks I am an unbelievable little girl. 

Mom said it was time to go home because she didn’t want to over do it. As we were leaving she spotted a poodle with his/her family. The poodle was on a stroller. Mom keeps me away from ALL dogs. (Puppies my age are the only exception and they have to be well behaved.) Well, a good thing mom had decided to walk in the grass away from the poodle before it saw us. Now, this poodle is about my size, but he/she had an attitude problem. She made a bee line for me huffing and puffing and barking, but mom has it under control. I was waaayyyyy out of reach. She just gently pulled me and we continued on our way. (What was that silly poodle thinking anyway, I am waaaayyy stronger then he/she is.)

On our way back to the car, I decided to be a brat and sat on the pavement. Mom thought I was urinating and came back to see what was going on. I wasn’t. I just wanted some more shade. Some ladies were sitting down and laughing. They thought I was funny. We went over to meet them and they told me I was beautiful. One lady offered to take me home. I thought she was crazy. My mom, give ME UP? NO WAY JOSE. 

On our way home we went through the car wash. I kept looking out the window (from my crate) to see what the ruckus was. I didn’t cry. then we finally went home.

Mom decided to let me rest because she wanted to bathe me today. 
First, mom cleaned my ears with the product below: 
http://thepuppyshop.com/proearcleaner.html

Then Mom brought me up to the tub and let the water drip. I was fine with that. When she turned the water on I tried to jump out of the tub. I actually escaped once before she lathered me up. I whined and cried and made an interesting sound she had never made before. Mom stayed calm throughout the whole battle. She was able to rinse off the shampoo and the conditioner before I jumped out of the tub. I went to hide between the toilet and the wall. She called me and I came to her immediately. 

(Here is the shampoo and conditioner she used:

https://secure.cainandablecollection.com/BathProducts.asp?ID=1000 
https://secure.cainandablecollection.com/BathProducts.asp?ID=1022

She bought the lavender and it smells really, really nice.)

Mom then decide to try and clip my nails. She handles my feet all the time, so I was used to that. When she tried to clip my nails, I kept smelling and biting at the clipper. Undeterred she stayed calm until she clipped one of my nails. I know she was concerned about clipping to deeply. I think she is going to bathe and clip my nails at separate times. 

So, I am now downstairs in my crate while she cleans the bathroom. I made a terrible mess in there. The only reason she gave me a bath in there is because I haven’t had all my shots yet. She told me we will be going to the dog wash once I have all my shots. 

I am pooped, so I am going to take a nap. You guys have a nice day. 
</span></span></span>

Della


----------



## elviraglass

This is so cute. Keep them coming Della


----------



## kelso

i am such a shmuck







or i have a wild imagination, I always picture that Della is actually writing this or something! keep 'm coming!


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #333333"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>Hi,

I went to the vet today. I was calm until they took my temperature. They had to try three times. I really didn't like it. Mom stayed calm. 

Mom decided to put me on heartworm prevention. She also decided to give me the Bordatella vaccine. She is not going to give me the bordatella vaccine again. I, of course, had my Parvo and Distemper shots. 

I must be a real looker because people always "OOHHH" and "AAHHH" over me. When I first came in, the vet tech called the other vet into the office to check me out. He "OOOHED" and "AAHED". 

I am sorry, I digress. Back to business. The vet that saw me has over twenty years experience. He spoke with mom about Pack leadership. He explained things like: Mom should always go through the door before me and she should make sure she can take things out of my mouth. He wanted her to understannd that I should always know my place in the pack. 

He told mom that she seems to have a great start because she told him she had been doing all those things. 

He also showed mom how to express my anal sacs. Moms thoughts were "YUK! Stinky!" However, I know mom will do it because she loves me and wants the best for me. 

Right now mom is feeling a little sad because she feels as if she failed me. She tried holding me to take my temperature but the vet eventually had to come in and help. I was crying and whining.  Mom stayed calm on the outside but she was unbelievably stressed. She did not like to see me that way. 

Anyway, I still love mom even thought I was tortured at the vet today!









Mom, take it easy on yourself. You are trying your best and I love you for it.</span></span></span> 


Later,

Della


----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style="color: #FF0000"> OOOOH, I forgot to tell you the really, really good stuff.

My Memorial day was AWESOME. I had a playdate with some German Showline puppies. Their names are Abigail and Ares Mack-Zwinger. I met them at training. We had such a blast running and playing with each other. Mom noticed that I am very quick and agile. When we were playing chase, I zoomed through three lawn chairs like lightning. I looked as if I had been running on the agility field. Mom was very impressed. 

Abigail and Ares are a few weeks younger than me, but boy were they big. I was not bothered by that, I still had fun playing. 
Mom is going to enroll me in a puppy class given by an experienced schutzhund person. That should be so much fun for me.

Anyway, I think Mom is going to take me to meet some Firemen at the Fire station. Maybe if I wag my tail they'll turn on the siren for me. I'll keep you guys posted. </span></span></span> 

Later,
Djinga "Della" von Rokanhaus

PS
Mom says she will try and take more pictures. She promises she'll get some really, really good ones next week.


----------



## karen forbes

Ok I'm a shmuck too...but these posts make me smile. Looking forward to hearing more about Della!!


----------



## nh_greg

Carolyn,

You crack me up!!!! I LOVE these Della updates. PLEASE keep it up, as it's the first thing I look for when hitting this site.

If Della manages to take you anywhere near NH, let me know. I'm willing to travel to meet this Hawk offspring! 

Greg

P.S. Any NEW pictures????? P L E A S E !!!!!!!!!


----------



## OllieGSD

Hi Della!!

If you are an espicially good dog maybe you can have your mommy read you "Beautiful Joe" by Marshall Saunders. It's a great book I am sure you will treasure it.....

Peter - Seattle, WA


----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-size: 17pt'> <span style="color: #CC66CC"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Hi everyone,

I do not have much to tell because it is rainy day.









Mom is almost finished with my Pinnacle food. She went to the store and decide she was going to try another food. There is nothing wrong with Pinnacle, I gobble it right up! Mom, just wants to try something different. She decided to try California Natural puppy food.
Well, I didn’t even notice there was something different in there. I just ate and ate and ATE until it was all gone. I think she could have just filled the whole bowl with the new food, I wouldn’t care as long as I was filling my belly!









I love to eat ice cubes. Once in a while, I actually drink water out of my bowl. I drink and drink and then once I get the water level down to a certain point, I put my paw in and start scratching at the bowl. Today I decide one paw was not enough and started playing my waterbowl like a piano. It was really, really funny!







Well, funny for me.







I make a big mess by splashing water everywhere. Hey, at least I am giving mom something to do. I wouldn’t want her to get BORED.







A bored human is a mischievous human!

I love staying close to my mom.







I do not want to let her out of my sight. I did something really funny today. Mom decided to sit outside and put on her shoe. As soon as we were outside, I darted around the corner. I am extremely agile. (I can probably give those border collies a run for their money!) Mom hurried to get her shoe on and started to take a few steps in the opposite direction. (She could see me, but she knows she should never chase after me. I have tried to get her to do it - she just won’t!) Mom then realized I was pooping. Well, I was not about to let her leave without me.







Even though she stopped walking and I wasn’t finished I ran over to her. There was one slight problem, I had a piece of “poop spaghetti” trailing me.







I tried to remove it, but it was futile.

Mom and I walked to a spot where I could finish my business. I did and she was kind enough to wipe my bottom.







I like a clean bottom. A lady must ALWAYS stay fresh. 

Mom tried to spook me by opening an umbrella. The umbrella went FFFF-WHOOMP and I went “Hmmm, what’s that. I better get closer and sniff it. It could be something to chew!” I am not easily spooked.














[I have a rock-solid temperament. My breeder, Kandi said that I get that from my daddy, Hawk vom Eichenluft. Would you like to meet him? Here is his page: 
http://www.rokanhaus.com/hawk.html 

Later on, after my naps and lunch, mom took me out for my afternoon romp.







Well, the thunder clouds rolled in and it was windy. The leaves in the trees were rustling and the thunder sang, KABOOM! KAAAAA-BOOOOM!!!!! I stopped the first time I heard it. I was not afraid, I just don’t recall hearing that since I came my new home. My tail and ears were up. I was NOT fazed and continued playing. 

Mom and I then raced home. That is so much fun. I don’t know WHY she gets cocky and starts her “I won” routine. If she ONLY knew that I am ALLOWING her to win.







Puh-leeze, a human beating a superior, working-line GSD like me?!







Well, that is absolutely preposterous! Please don’t tell her. I am trying to build her confidence!









Oh well, it is time for me to take a nap. Take it easy!</span></span></span>

Paws, Licks and Fur,
Della


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #FFCC00"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>



</span></span></span>


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #FF6600"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Hi everyone! 

PLEASE RESCUE ME!







Mom went out and saw an "outfit" she thought was cute. She BOUGHT it for me!







Is she crazy? I am a WORKING DOG and I let her know it. She had to fight forever to get it on me. 

There are two bandannas, a nylon collar and a HAT! EGAD! What do I need a hat for? Of course they are in a prissy pink. Which working dog in her right mind would wear PINK!? Well, prissy girls named Estel might.
















I bit the hat and the bandanna. I tried to play tug with the hat. Mom just about flipped her lid. She wasn't sure if the things would fit me and had planned to exchange them if they didn't fit. Well, I had OTHER plans. Needless to say it was a battle royale. (Yes, I had to inteject some French.) Mom eventually was able to get the items on me. The hat kept falling off. (I think my ears might be a little too big. Actually the hat is just too small. My ears are perfect for me) 

She had Dad try to take pictures so she could post them here. ALL OF THEM WERE BAD! She had to delete the whole roll.
















Mom is determined to dress me up. She says if she is a fashionista, then I should be too. I keep telling here I am a WORKING dog and the boys will not take me seriously. I have enough of them checking me out, what does she think will happen if she puts me in PINK?! 

Thanks for listening to my rant. I hope you all get a good night's rest. 



</span></span></span>

Paws, Licks and Fur,

"Della"


----------



## Castlemaid

Oh my goodness Carolyn, this is just priceless!!! Can't wait to hear more.

Keeta has a tip for Della: Don't matter if you are wearing a pink collar, start lifting your leg and marking territory. All the guys at the club will start taking you REAL serious, pink collar or not!


----------



## elviraglass

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaidand marking territory. All the guys at the club will start taking you REAL serious, pink collar or not!


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #993399"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Hi everyone,

Boy, did I have a surprise for mom this morning. It was 3:00 AM and Mom heard a thunking sound. She thought it was Dad tripping on his way to bed. (Dad decided to watch a movie last night.) 

Well, she heard Dad say something “puppy” and there I was. A beautiful, black tail-wagging pup. Poor mom, she was half asleep but when she saw me she awakened pretty quickly.









You see, I decide on a “Great Escape” last night. Mom thought I was safely ensconced in my crate. HA! I waited until she was sleeping comfortably and SPRANG the lock! HEE! HEE!









She asked Dad if he let me out and he said no. Dad believes Mom didn’t secure my crate. He believes the pins were not in all the way. Mom told him either way, I am a thinker and problem solver.







She told Dad that even if the one or both of the pins weren’t in all the way, I still figured HOW to get out. Yes, I am a pretty and smart! 

My escape was foiled. Rats!







So it is back to the drawing board. My goal is to sleep closer to mom. Mom is sleeping in the same room with me for a few weeks. She wanted to make sure I adjusted probably. If you ask me, the reason she is doing this is because she just can’t stand being away from me. Again, this is between us. Don’t tell her I am on to her ruse.









So, back to the crate I went for a good night’s rest.







</span></span></span>

Paws, Licks and Fur, 

“Della”


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #000000"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Hi everyone,

So today Mom took me to the mall. Mom figured there might be a “NO DOGS ALLOWED” policy. She decided we would go to the mall before the stores open. She wanted to just walk me through to make sure I had not issue with surfaces. We arrived thirty minutes before the mall officially opened. Mom’s plan was to walk me from one entrance to the next. No stops. 
We walked in and out. We were probably in the mall a maximum of two minutes. Mom had me sit for 10 seconds and then we were on our way. I didn’t bother anyone. I didn't bark. I didn’t pee nor did I poop.







When we were out of the mall and almost to the car, the security guard came out . Here is the exchange:

Security guard: “Are you the person that had a dog in the mall?”









Mom: “Yes. We just walked through the mall. We didn’t stop and we didn’t bother anyone. We will not be coming back. Della accomplished her goal.”









Security guard: “Well, there are no dogs allowed in the mall.” 

Mom: “That’s fine. She is going to be a service dog and I needed to walk her through a public area. “

Security guard: “What type of service dog?”

Mom: “We will be pursuing a therapy dog certification. She is not old enough to take the test, but she needs to be exposed to various people and places to ensure she has an excellent temperament.” 

Security guard: “I am sorry, but Therapy dogs don’t count as service dogs.







Someone asked and they were told they had to be guide dogs of some sort.”

Mom: “That’s fine. I just want to tell you I have seen many dogs in bags here” 

Security guard: “Yeah, I know. They are not supposed to be here either. She sure is a cute puppy.”

Mom: “Thank you.” 

Of course the whole time I am just sitting politely just like mom asked me to when the security guard came. Now, I could tell the security guard felt bad. but she was just doing her job. She was also very polite. Mom wasn’t upset because we accomplished our goal. One more thing, there is no sign saying “No dogs allowed”. 

On the way home, we noticed the fire truck was out of the station and the firemen were too. Mom decided to stop and see if they would pet me. What do you know, they said yes. Of course, I was rather charming. How could they resist petting me?









Mom decided to go over to the base. She knows it is near the airport . She also wanted to see some of the planes they had on display. Mom pulled me out of the car and we walked around the planes. I didn’t even notice the jets taking off. 

On the way home, mom remembered where she could fine a waterfall. We stopped by and she opened the back of the car for me to hear the churning water. That didn’t phase me. What can I say, I have SOLID NERVES!
I came home and couldn’t wait to get into my crate. I was tired and hungry. Mom fed the rest of my food to me and then I went to take a nap.

</span></span></span> 

Paws, Licks and Fur,


“Della”

PS

OOOHH, I almost forgot my friend, Scarlett, the (red) Golden Retriever bought a new toy for me. It is a chimpanzee. It also makes the chimpanzee sound. I can’t wait to play with it.


----------



## DianaM

Love these Della Diary posts.







She sounds so wonderful!


----------



## nh_greg

Carolyn,

Every time I log onto the board, this is my first stop! I can not get enough of Della! 

PLEASE keep up with the updates. She sounds wonderful! I knew you'd be happy with one of Hawk's pups.

Greg


----------



## karen forbes

I love reading about Della too. I bet she did figure out how to get out of that crate. Think she'd look pretty in pink...but I have a feeling she'll attract attention...Looking forward to hearing more about her


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #3333FF"><span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>

Hi,

Well today was very interesting. I only ate the garlic in my breakfast bowl. I left all my delicious kibble in the bowl. 

Mom decide to take me out. I pooped and then to her surprise I vomited after that, I was ready to play. 

Mom brought me back in and offered the food again, I wasn’t interested. She decided to call the vet. Mom figured they would want her to monitor my meals, but she wanted them to have a record of the incident. They told Mom to withhold food and water for a few hours. they said to then give me 1/3 cup of food. They said she should wait another hour to an hour and a half before she offered anything else. Of course, if I had thrown up again, mom would have had to take me to the vet. 

Well, I did not throw up! Isn’t that great? Mom fed me and gave me water. 

She just took me outside and then we came in to play. At first I was playing with my Crackle Catfish. I was having a lot of fun with that.

Mom then introduced my new chimpanzee. You remember, the one my friend Scarlet gave me. Boy was that FUN to play with it. you should here him screech! I shook him and pounced all over him. I really have to go and thank my friend Scarlett again. This was sooooo much fun.

Well, I am going to try and sleep before mom comes to clean my ears. I have gotten away with this for the last three days. Please don’t tell her, ok?

</span></span></span>

Licks, Paws and Fur,

Della

PS
Here are some new pictures. Mom took these today.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=358401&page=0#Post358401

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=358414&page=0#Post358414


----------



## onyx'girl

Della, are you an only pup-child or do you have bro's and sista's? 

The way you look the camera in the eye is so cute!!


----------



## ThreeDogs

I love these posts!! Della always make me laugh...


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #993300"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>

I am an only pup.

</span></span></span>


----------



## nh_greg

> Originally Posted By: Carolyn<span style="color: #993300"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>
> 
> I am an only pup.
> 
> </span></span></span>


Della,

*AH HA! * I knew there was something fishy going on....Now we know the TRUTH! You've got your mom so wound up in circles, and wound around your little paw that you're SPOILED!!! And spoiled ROTTEN big time!







You sound like a princess!........ Just like my granddaughter. Oops, and my wife and I spoil her!









Thanks for the update Carolyn.... and keep them coming.


----------



## xzira

Della reminds me so much of Kiaran! Right on up to the spoiled rotten *grins* I love these posts, they let me laugh about the little bad things Kiaran does. It's great stress relief.


----------



## larrydee33

Della How old are you? You sure are one good looking girl.


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #996633"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Hi everyone, 

I am almost twelve weeks old. Time FLIES! 

Yesterday, mom took me for a nice walk. We walked on grass most of the time. At one point something caught my attention, I stopped and gave whatever is was the German Shepherd "look". Did I mention I was next to a busy road and I was looking across the street?









Mom also played fetch with me a few times. I had a lot of pent up energy because Sunday was a very rainy day. 

I met Granddad and I love him. He is so cool. He took some pictures of me last night. You guys will see pictures from a "real" photographer. Granted it is his hobby, but he is really good at it. 

This morning mom gave me breakfast and a nice walk. When we came back in, she let me play for a bit. She had time to sit and watch me before she cleaned up. Let's just say, I put on a SHOW!

I am extremely fast and agile. I plan on giving those agility-loving Border Collies a run for their money. I am supposed to be a medium size dog. it will make the competition with the BC's a little more fierce.









I decided I wanted to pull at the phone card. Mom called me over because she thought I would drop it.







Ha, I decided to bring it WITH ME!







HEE!

I then decide to run around an invisible agility track. Boy, was that fun!

I am a little wiped out and need to take a nap. I will probably visit with my Mack-Zwinger friends today. 

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


</span></span></span>


----------



## chachi

WONDERFUL POSTS!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Hi Della,

I like reading your posts. My name is Kai and I am 8 months old. My temperament is the opposite of yours--I am scared of almost everything! When I first came to my new home I was terrified of a plastic thing full of clothing! Wow, did I ever jump backwards quickly! Then my mom bought me this really cool tiger frisbee toy last week and I thought there was a monster on the floor! Once I got brave enough to touch it I captured it and now I love to run around shaking it. Just like your mom, my mom takes me lots of different places. She says that since I obviously do not have a rock solid temperament she will settle for something like sand for now. Whatever that means! 

I also like to do agility in the house. Mom says I get something called "the zoomies." When I am really full of beans (she says that too) I like to run as fast as I can and jump around. Today I was chasing that thing that sticks out of my butt that's always following me around. Then I saw something else and decided to chase that but then when I caught it I couldn't stand up and fell down. My mom says chasing your own leg is kind of silly but what does she know? Sometimes I pick things up to bring somewhere. Yesterday I raced off with a book, a cloth shopping bag, a mitten and a fossil. My mom has not done a very good job of puppy-proofing her house! Oh well, more fun for me! 

I also like to help with housework and yardwork. My mom does not appreciate this but I can't understand why. She keeps saying I don't understand the difference between a plant and a weed. Sheesh, she obviously doesn't understand that I'm doing the best I can! 

Well, anyway, time for my nap. We went to the park today and watched the kids on the swings and she let me chase bunnies in the woods and now I'm very tired. 

Bye!

Kai[/color]


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #330000"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>Hi,

I just went out for some exercise. YAY! 

I went potty first, but then we played fetch with the tug. I was so full of beans







, it was good to work them off. 

I am very observant and Mom doesn’t know very much about tracking but she has noticed a few things about me. I love to smell things. I was playing fetch and on the way back I picked up the scent of another dog. (Mom had seen the dog walk by earlier.) I followed the trail until Mom distracted me. (She didn’t want me to wander too far.) 

There is something living under our front steps. When we are coming in or going out, I follow the smell of whatever it is. Sometimes it seems as if whatever it is living there is moving because I follow it around on the step. 

Another thing mom has noticed is that I do not like the sun. It is not hot today, but once the sun started coming out, I had to find the shade. Granted, I had fetched my cuz a few times prior to seeking the shade, but did it really warrant a “run for cover” move?









Mom has been training me to “Stay”. Mom feels I know the command because she can take two steps away from me and then come back to position. She has done this on more than one occasion. I even stay when I am getting fed. Well, MOST of the time.

Today I tried to go to the bowl before mom said to eat.







I started huffing and puffing. (In hindsight, this was not a good idea.







) Well, Mom said “Casa” and put me back into my crate. (Casa is the Spanish word for home. My crate is my home. That is why Mom uses that word.”) She will not have me acting as if I were raised in a barn. She says I am a lady and should act as such.









I had to wait for my food. Mom waited until I relaxed. Mom usually leaves the area so I can’t see or hear her. This allows me to calm down. It is difficult for her, but she knows a little heartache now is worth it. For the most part, I am calm. However, when I get worked up, let’s just say I can roll with the best of them. 

I have been successfully moved to “California Natural”. Mom ran out of Pinnacle food yesterday, so she had to feed a whole bowl of California Natural to me. It didn’t seem to her that I noticed the difference. I ate my lunch with gusto.









I am sleeping comfortably in my crate while mom does housework. I do hope we get to see my Mack-Zwinger friends today. 

</span></span></span>
Licks, Paws and Fur,

Della


----------



## CWhite

Kai,

Thanks for reading my posts. 

Hang in there! If you continue your training, you will be able to socialize with everyone in no time. I believe in you!

Della


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #CC0000"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>Hi everyone,

Yesterday I went for a ride. We went to a different county to show Granddad around. 

We went to a toy factory and I even boarded a wooden TRAIN! Boy, was that fun. 

I have been a little bratty with my morning feedings.







I get really excited and refuse to calm down. I also rush to the bowl before mom releases me.









This morning, I ran through the door before mom and grabbed the bowl of food.







Mom, promptly pulled me outside in an effort to make me relax. When we went inside, I rushed the food bowl again. Mom decided to put me into my crate after that.









I had to sit and watch her make some tea. I winced, moaned, groaned and bemoaned the fact that I had to watch her prepare her breakfast. Mom didn’t budge. She made me wait. I finally just lay down and relaxed. I guess I need to be calm and not get worked up!

She finally pulled me out for my breakfast. She sat next to me and drank her tea while I ate my breakfast. I had California Natural’s puppy formula, two pieces of duck nuggets and some raspberries YUM!

I tried to sniff Mom’s tea but she was too quick for me. I guess I have to work on my speed. 

Mom called Grandma and set her tea on the floor. The tea was next to her on the right side. I was over on the left. Well... I jumped over Mom’s leg and immediately put my nose and tongue in her tea cup.







(I have really good aim.) Mom was aghast and pulled the cup away from me. Boy, was that Earl Grey tea good.







I guess I am lucky it wasn’t HOT! That was the end of Mom’s breakfast! 

We played for a bit and then Mom put me back into my crate. She said she prefers to give me a few minutes after I eat because the poop is a little easier to pick up. 

I am going to a picnic today, so I need to get my rest. 

</span></span></span> 

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della

PS

Granddad has been taking my picture. I hope to share them with you this week.


----------



## karen forbes

Hope you have a fun day Della


----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style="color: #3333FF"><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Hi everyone! I am pooped!









Yesterday I did not get to go to the lake.







Mom bought a new leash for me and a new water toy. She packed me in the crate and drove to the beach. Mom was so disappointed when she saw the sign at the entrance.







There was a picture of a German Shepherd dog (silhouette) in a red circle with a line through it.







In big letters it said “No Dogs Allowed”.







Mom was so sad because she wanted me to run and jump and play! She had to turn around and take me home. I just went home and slept in my crate. It was very hot yesterday. 

Today mom tried to get me to play in the pool. She threw a toy into the pool for me to jump in after it. I just reached gingerly into the pool with my mouth and removed the toy.







She then tried to have me run in after her. HA!







I just watched her as she froze her feet off! I finally hopped in one time. I immediately jumped out. All subsequent retrievals of the toy were done without me entering the pool.







I just waited until it was within mouth or paws reach. Grandpa said that I am SMART! Mom does not think I like the water. She is going to have to work hard to make me like the water. 

Mom gave me another bath today. She gave me a bath outside with the hose. She has a nozzle with a shower setting. She was successful, but I HATED IT!







I ran from her and started making all these horrible sounds. She continued and knew the next time she would have to use a different approach. 

She sat on the steps with me and dried me with a nice, soft, fluffy towel. I really enjoyed that.









She cleaned my eyes and ears, too! I was fine with that. 
I really liked it when mom brushed my teeth. Even though it was the first time, I lay down nicely for that. I really liked the toothpaste! 

Then it was off to my play date with my friend Ares vom Mack-Zwinger .














I had so much fun with him. His sister, Abigail, didn’t play with us today because she went to her new home. 

Ares and I chased each other all over the place. We ran in the grass, rolled around and just had too much fun. 

Ares is a bit fresh. He keeps smelling my privates.







I told him I am not that type of girl!









After all that playing, mom fed me and brought me home. 

I am going to bed. Sweet dreams to all of you. 

</span> </span></span>

Paws, Licks and Fur

Della 

PS

Mom took some pictures of me and Ares today. If you would like to see them, click here: 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=362468&page=1#Post36246


----------



## onyx'girl

della, are you a black shep or a bi-color pup? you seem to have a lot of pretty gold dust between your ears....! 
onyx and kacie(her girl)_even tho she is the alpha


----------



## elviraglass

This is so precious. Della please continue writing.


----------



## CWhite

Hi,

I am a black shepherd.


----------



## larrydee33

Della I like your collar looks very lady like on such a pretty girl!!


----------



## nh_greg

Carolyn,

Ever try a pond or river? Not sure where in N.E. you are, but up here in NH there's plenty of ponds/lakes/rivers that I take Eko to... and there's NO signs saying dogs not allowed. Even on Winnipesaukee I can find spots to take him.

I'd pay to see Della in the water with some ducks nearby!!! I think she'd have a blast.

Thanks for the Della updates. She sounds wonderful!
Greg


----------



## CWhite

Greg,

Thank you. 

Some club members gave me the names of beaches that allow dog. I have been careful as to where I take her because she has not completed her vaccines. They also told me to beware of the bluegreen algae as it is toxic for the dogs. 

I will try taking her to the lake sometime this week. I hope to have some more pictures to post.


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #FF0000"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Hi,

Boy have I missed you guys! It has been so busy here! 

I went to see my friend Ares yesterday. We had so much fun playing. We ran around and bit each other. I sat on him, bit his ear, bit his neck and just romped. He decide he wanted to lay on top of me. Sheesh, he is so fresh! I can’t wait to see him again. 


Mom actually gave us two play sessions. One before the big dogs trained and one after their training session. 

Mom also brought me out to watch the big dogs. Mom thinks I am very smart because I watched one of the big dogs bite the sleeve. I looked over and I saw a pile of sleeves near me, so I went over and bit it, too! 
I also heard them cracking a whip. You wouldn’t know I heard it because I didn’t react to the sound. 

Mom told me that my Dad, Hawk is ill. Mom isn’t sure how badly he is injured, but we are both concerned. I sent my Daddy a nice “Get Well” card. I hope he gets better soon. 

Mom took some pictures of me this morning. They are posted on the message board. Here are the links:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=366480&page=1#Post366480


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=366496&page=1#Post366496

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=366595&page=0#Post366595

</span></span></span>
Take care everyone. 

Paws, Licks and Fur, 

“Della”


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #33CC00"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

I almost forgot to tell you something. I was laying nicely in my crate and mom decided to test me. She looked at me and said, "Della, where's your ice?"

I started looking around the crate and then I stood up and started sniffing around. I found the ice cube and picked it up with my mouth. 

Mom just looked at me in disbelief. 

I told her she is going to have to work overtime to keep up with me. I am a smart girl.









</span></span></span>


----------



## karen forbes

Della that's so sweet that you sent your Daddy a get well card...I hope he gets better soon too. I enjoy your posts. Hope I get to meet you someday


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #333399"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Hi,

I am such a quick and bratty little girl. Mom took me out for my “long” walk on Thursday. 

When I walk I am all over the place. On the left, on the right, behind her. I am driving her batty! She has decide she is going to walk me on left. 
We also worked on the “Stay” command. Mom is pretty sure I understand it. I just get a little antsy when I am hungry. Mom decided to train me during feeding time on our “rest”. Mom feels I did well. I was actually able to stay a few times. She can take three steps away from me while I am sitting. 

Here is where my bratty quickness comes in. When we were almost home, I picked up a cigarette butt. Boy was mom quick. She grabbed my mouth and pulled it out. She threw it on the ground, but not far enough away from me. I picked it up quickly and she noticed me chewing something again. She grabbed me and tried to pull it out, but I swallowed it. Mom noticed it was the filtered end of the cigarette. She figured that wasn’t too dangerous but wanted to call the vet anyway. She called the vet and they told her there was not enough nicotine in there to hurt me. They then told her to watch for any panting or unusual behavior (including hyperactive behavior). 

Mom was thankful that I didn’t get hurt. Mom get really down on herself when she feels has failed me. I keep telling her she’s doing well. It is her first time raising her OWN German Shepherd puppy and she is trying her best. I do know she loves me very much. 

Now yesterday, we went out for a little play time. Heh, you can guess I was up to my usual tricks. I actually love biting her jeans. I must say it is my best work. Those are officially mom’s “I am going to take Della out” pants. Even though she tried to redirect me to a toy, I decided I preferred her jeans and leg. I even bit her on the inside of her arm when she was trying to redirect me. She has a big bruise and a puncture wound. When she went to change into shorts, she noticed a few bruises on her leg. Mom thinks I bite hard, it is going to be interesting to see if the helpers think I bite hard, too. 

Today I believe she is taking me out and about. It depends on the temperature. 

Take care. 
</span></span></span>
Paws, Licks and Fur

Della


----------



## JenM66

OH NO YOU DID <span style='font-size: 17pt'>NOT</span> buy her an outfit?!!!







Does Kandi know? The "worst" I do is put bandanas on Gracie. How can you dress up a big, tough working line like that?!!!!














Okay, now post pictures, I gotta see.

<I certainly hope the sarcasm came through in the writing>


----------



## Castlemaid

Man, Della is going to be one TOUGH girl when she grows up! Already biting sleeves and people, and looking for chewing tabacco! 

(this is your doing Carolyn, for insisting on getting her pink collars and cute outfits! Della feels she has to proove herself touch and capable otherwise!)


----------



## kelso

Oh My,

I love your posts, if i would have written diaries like yours they would have been identical..as a first time working gsd pup owner also!

You should write a book for all of us folks out there beginning with our working pups, sounds like you and Della are having great fun. Dont get down, Mom, sounds like you are doing an awesome job, I cried (literally) the first few weeks with Kelso (not in front of him of course) we had a shepherd before but nothing like him!!! I had not found this site yet!

And our pup is 9 months now, and all the things I thought were never going to end (cig butts, pant leg biting) have ended...hmmm..but he is still a brat
















Oh, and I do still wear the "I'm going to take Della out" (in our case Kelso) clothes all the time..my friends and family have finally learned to listen and do the same


----------



## larrydee33

Good to know 9 months the puppy period is over. But that means I have 5 more months to go. OMG I don't know if I'm going to make it. LOL


----------



## kelso

hey larry i said nuttin about the puppy period being OVER








but, it has subsided, aLOT!!! 

And believe me, i thought every day i wasnt going to make it!!! But on a great note at least for our pup at about 8 months if he was acting nuts all we had to do was teach him somthing..like "touch" "watch me" ect..and somedays i just make up games to teach him to wear him out (like..dig for the hose in the pool, hide and seek, ANYTHING!!







)


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #FF0000"><span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Hi everyone, 

I have been one busy little puppy. I am having a blast with my Grandpa! 
He is leaving tomorrow and I know I am going to be sad. Mom is probably going to be really, really despondent. She adores my Grandpa, 

A few days ago Mom took me out for a nice ride. We went all over the place. She was even able to put my fancy outfit on my furry body. Grandpa took a picture just before I pulled it off. 

Yesterday we went riding around again. We had a good time. 
Mom is working with me on the “Stay” and “Down” commands. She knows I can’t “Stay” very long because I am a puppy! 

Today I went to the vet for my shots. Mom was surprised because I happily went to the vet. When we were in the waiting room a male Pomeranian came in and he barked at me. I stood up with my ears up and tail up.







My tail was actually wagging very slowly. I don’t know why little dogs feel the need to be heard all the time.









Mom put me on the examination table and gave me a peanut butter Nylabone. I lay happily on the table munching away. This all changed when I saw the thermometer. Mom wondered why I left my treat and tried to head for the floor.







She then noticed the thermometer. She held me while they took my temperature. After that, she let me go onto the floor. I then wanted out of the room.









She had the vet check my leg because she stepped on me by accident. (As I said before, I am a quick girl and sometimes I get underfoot.) The vet put his hand over my muzzle because I was squirming and barking. Mom held onto me but she stayed calm. Everything was fine with my leg.









Mom is contemplating putting a muzzle on me when it is time for an examination. She doesn’t like it when I get upset and the vet has to put his hand on my muzzle. She is not sure if this is a good idea though. 

I was fine after the exam and munched on my Nylabone. I even came to her when she called. I don’t hold grudges.







I recover quickly. Mom says Kandi (my breeder) has doesn’t a fabulous job of ensuring I have a good temperament.























Oh, I now way twenty-three pounds. Can you believe that? 

I am almost finished with my puppy food and Mom will be moving me to adult food after that. 

I do hope you guys are doing well. Mom should be uploading new pictures of me sometime tomorrow. 

OOHH! Tomorrow is my play day with Ares! I can’t wait!









I hope you are all well.







Take care. 
</span></span></span>
Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>

Mom posted new pictures of me. 
She has a few more to post, but she needs to edit them. Here are a few of them: 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=371225&page=0#Post371225

</span>]</span>


----------



## nh_greg

Della,

You tell you mom that what she did to you is doggie-abuse, and that you want to come live with "Uncle Greg" up here in NH. I PROMISE that I'd NEVER do such an abusive thing to you. You'd get to swim in the beaver pond on a regular basis, play with Eko, and get all dirty if you like. 

I agree with your mom that you do look gorgeous, but "Uncle Greg" thinks that if we push it, we could doggie abuse charges to stick, and of course you'd then only have one place to go.... to ME! 

Boy, I am going nuts, huh? Very nice pictures Carolyn. Della really is quite the looker







Please keep posting these updates, and info on Della. We get to see her grow up before us in pictures.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Della,

I hope Ares did not see you in that outfit. If I saw one of my doggie friends with that on I would think it was there for me to pull them around with and then chew up when it came off! Please tell your mom to stop posting pictures like that. I don't want my mom to get any ideas! She already puts toys on my head; who knows what she'll be doing next. 

--Kai


----------



## ThreeDogs

Well Della, I think your adorable, but from the looks of things you will have plenty of places to go if you ever decide to run away.









I love your diary and look forward to reading it, and I think you have a pretty fabulous mom. Even if she puts you in pink.


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #000099"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Well, today was a WONDERFUL day. I hope yours was wonderful, too! 

Mom thinks I had an accident in my crate this morning. She wasn’t sure, but she doesn’t remember me being wet last night and there was a lot of water in the crate. It could have been the ice cube she gave me. 

Mom decided to wash my crate and then wash me. She had to figure out a way to keep me from being under foot. First she tried putting my leash on the doorknob, that didn’t work. She then decided to put my leash on the doorknob inside the house, bring me outside and close the door. That worked like a charm. 

I watched her wash my crate and I whined a little. I wanted to get in!
I also whined when mom went out of my sight. Mom didn’t acknowledge my whines - she just kept on cleaning my crate. 

After that it was time to bathe me. Mom grabbed cups of water and poured them on me. She did this slowly and I didn’t mind initially. 

I even ventured near the hose when she was filling the cups of water. What a big step for me that was. Mom was so proud of me. 

Mom lathered me up with that wonderful Lavender shampoo. The aroma is magnificent. 

When mom started to rinse the shampoo off, I started to whine and whimper. I wanted to run for the hills. Mom thinks it is because the water was too cold. She stayed calm and made sure she rinsed everything off. 
When she was finished, she finally started my favorite part, the dry off! I love to be dried and rubbed. 

Mom then put me in my clean crate. I was tired and relaxed for a bit before breakfast. 

At lunch time, mom took me for a long walk. I was so good on the walk. I actually didn’t try and bite her pants! I must admit, Mom’s idea of walking with my plush tug - worked. 

On the way home, a dog the size of a Chihuahua with the colorings and markings similar to that of a Rottweiler ) saw me and started barking. I was crossing the street. The dogs owner told it to be quiet. She gently spanked him/her on the rump. She then told the dog, "Do you realize that dog could it you if it wanted to?" Mom laughed because she was thinking the same thing. The owner wasn't being rude, Mom and I think she was just trying to get her ankle-biter to "GET REAL". 

I, of course, didn't bark, but wanted to play. Mom kept me FAR AWAY. Of course, she was calm when she did it. 

After the walk, it was time to eat and rest because.....today is the day Ares and I hang out.







I need energy for that. 

We went to the training field this afternoon. I KNOW when I get to the training field. I pulled mom down to the field. 

Ares and I were very happy to see each other. We played and romped. We bit each other, rolled around and had a blast. We even barked and growled at each other. All of those sounds were in the spirit of playing. 

Mom went to get her camera and asked someone to hold me. When mom came back she was told that I was very strong. The lady who held me told Mom that my strength caught her off guard. She didn’t think I was a wimpy dog, I was able to pull her in the direction I wanted. 
Ares and I were so tired after playing! You can look here and see why. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=371592&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD

Mom took me back to the car and gave me food and drink. When we came home I was still pooped! 

I hope you enjoyed looking at my pictures as much as I enjoyed playing. 

</span></span></span>

Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur
Della


----------



## larrydee33

I have a feeling that Della has a pretty good life.


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #993300">
<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Mom is concerned about my protein intake. She read some information on this forum about moving GSD puppies to adult formula.

She asked a knowledgeable source about it yesterday and they said the protein intake should be tweny-two percent. 

Mom came home and checked my California Natural puppy food and the protein is listed at no less than twenty-five percent. 

She started looking at other brands of high grade puppy formulas and they were all over twenty-two percent. 

Mom then checked on California Naturals adult food and the protein intake is listed at twenty-one percent. Mom is going to start giving me the adult formula when my current back of food is finished. 

Mom is also still giving me my delicious duck nuggets. I really love those. 

I wish she would give me the bison bar she has in the freezer. She is being a lazy bones because she has to cut it up to ensure I receive the correct amount of food. 

Mom told me we are going to a tracking seminar on Saturday morning. Mom suspects I may be a natural because I am always sniffing, even if I am in the middle of playing. For example, yesterday she threw my green ring, I fetched it and halfway back to her, dropped the ring and started following a scent.

Even though mom is gaining her practical experience with me, all her suspicions about me have been correct. 

Mom took me out for two potty breaks. She is trying to give me some rest because of all the action I had yesterday. My grandpa left and we are all a little mopey today. 

Anyway, take care everyone.

</span> </span> </span>

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style="color: #009900">
Hi everyone,


Yesterday we went for our afternoon walk. It is my “long walk”. Mom tries to keep me on grass for most of the walk. 

Let’s just say the walk was “challenging” for mom.







We take this walk all the time and I am normally well behaved. My skin siblings come along and everything is normally just dandy.









Yesterday it rained a few times and mom was not able to give me exercise prior to this walk. So, needless to say I had some “pent up” energy. 

Mom normally makes my skin siblings walk ahead. She is well aware of enforcing my pack rank by having me walk behind them. Well, I kept pulling and trying to get to my siblings. I was panting and just an obnoxious little puppy.









Mom put me in a few sits throughout our walk to calm me down. 
The stroller wheels started acting up and she had to straighten them out AND keep me from jumping on my sibling and out of the street. She stayed calm but she was firm. She told me “NO” every time I tried to jump on my skin sibling. 

Mom is not sure what this behavior means. Anytime I jump on him, my ears are back and I am licking him. My tail is also wagging happily (not slow). She doesn’t think it is dominance, but she has to look into this. 

I was finally tired when we finished the first leg of our walk.







Mom let me have a few ice cubes and we came home. Dad walked with my siblings.

I saw Simba (the senior LAB) yesterday. Mom was surprised because I barked at him. She thinks I was inviting him to play. Mom like Simba he has a nice temperament, but she knows that I am a puppy and he is a Senior dog. She thinks it is best to keep us apart. 

Simba’s owner is a little miffed by this. Mom explained that it is has nothing with Simba being a “bad” dog and everything to do with my youthful exuberance and future in schutzhund. 

Oh well, it is time for me to walk. I had a nice breakfast and will be taking a nice nap soon.









</span> </span></span>

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #00CCCC"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Hi everyone,


Boy today has been very busy!

We started the morning at a tracking clinic. My buddy Ares was there and he did pretty well. 

While I was waiting for my turn on the tracking field, Mom thinks I expressed my anal glands. Boy, was it STIIIINNNNKKKY when she came to get me out!









Mom watched and then it was her turn to lay the track. Boy is it harder than it looks! Mom’s step were a bit wide. I wanted to know if she though she was laying a track for Big Foot! 

It’s okay though. The instructor told her not to worry. She is just learning and needs to allow us to make mistakes. Once she realizes that mistakes will be made - she can remain calm.

Mom did learn a lot today. She needs to use bigger treats for tracking instead of my kibble. 

I, of course, was FABULOUS!









After we left training our first stop was the pet food store. Mom bought some adult formula for me and a ten foot tie out. The tie out is for me to be near mom when she has to wash my crate. She doesn’t want me running amuck!
I made a lot of noise on my tie out. I like mom near me. I also like to be in my crate when it is nearby. 

While I was watching mom clean my house, I decided to “kill” the hose.







Mom decided this was a great opportunity to make me more comfortable with the hose. She took the nozzle off and let the water run. I had fun with the hose. Who knows, she may be able to wash me with it in a few weeks.









When mom finished washing my crate, she put us both inside. She told me I needed to rest.









Today Ares (v. Mack-Zwinger) and I will be playing. I can’t wait.

Here are the pictures of me fighting the hose. I WON!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=373632#Post373632
Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur,
Della



</span></span></span>


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #666600"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Well,


I am one tired puppy!









Everyone keeps telling mom they (have a feeling) I am going to do well.







Mom hopes so. 

She walked down the field while I was playing and called me. I ran to her like a speeding bullet. Everyone says that is really, really great! 

I went to hang out with my friend Ares v. Mack-Zwinger. We had soooooo much fun! I am sure you will be able to tell from the pictures! 


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=373852&page=1#Post373852

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=373857&page=1#Post373857


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=373860&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD

</span></span></span>

Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## middleofnowhere

Hi Della,
Be sure you tell mom that dogs jump and lick in greeting. It has nothing to do with dominance. She can relax. You are just happy and showing you like that hairless thing with funny legs.


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #336666"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>
Well,

Mom almost hammered me today! I was just a BRAT! 

The whole family went to the park today. We went to the playground. 

When I got there, I was WIRED. I wanted to PLAY. Mom took me aside and tried to play ball. She threw the ball just enough for me to grab it, but she had a hold of my 10 foot leash. 

Finally a nicer play spot became free (The older dog left.) Mom and I started to play catch. She let go of the leash . Every time I tried to go around her, Mom would grab on to the leash to ensure I came back. 

Well, I decided I wanted to run over to the playground. Mom thought I was going to one of my siblings. She was wrong. I went over to a little girl and jumped on her to play and give her kisses. Mom came and got me and told me NO. After that, you guessed it, I was leashed to her waist. (She put me on the four foot leash.) Mom didn't yell at me or lose he cool. She asked if the little girl was okay and her dad said she was fine. Mom felt bad because she noticed they left the playground and walked over to sit some benches. 

We all went over to the water's edge. I decided I wanted to drink some water from the lake. 

I almost jumped into the water, but mom kept me back because she would have been pulled in with me. 

When we moved away from the rest of the family, I barked because I wanted to be with them. 

When we were walking, we saw a lady walking her adult dog. The lady asked mom if she would allow us to say "Hi". Mom said no because I was a puppy. Of course the lady looked at Mom as if Mom were an alien. 

I don't understand why people get annoyed when Mom tells them that. I may not like her dog or her dog may not like me. The last thing I need to do is get in to a dog fight. 

We then continued on our looong walk. I could not get back to the car fast enough. 

So now I am off to bed.







Good night everyone. Sweet dreams to you all. 


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=374486&page=0#Post374486

</span></span></span>

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #330099"><span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>]Hi everyone,

I have been a little busy. 

Yesterday mom took me out a few times. We had a training session at lunch. As you can imagine, I was very focused!









We practiced my retrieve. Mom kept it short and sweet. She is determined to have me return things to her ALL the time. 

Today it is extremely hot here. We have been out on potty breaks, but no real playtime. As you can imagine, I am climbing the walls. 

Mom just took me out and I noticed the pool. Mom walked me 
by the pool and I splashed with my front paws. I then started barking at my reflection. (What can I say, I liked what I saw!) To Mom’s surprise







, I JUMPED into the pool.







That was so much fun, I did it again a few times!






























I am sorry there are no pictures. The batteries on the camera needed to be replaced.
















Mom hopes to take me out for a long walk. I have a lot of pent up energy.

Tomorrow is Wednesday. You know what that means..playtime with Ares.









</span></span></span>

Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur

Della


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #330033"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>
The song of the day is definitely “Hot, Hot, Hot”! You should have seen how quickly my ice melted on the pavement!

This morning we had a short training session in the shade! Mom is still working with me on my retrieve and down. I know “Stay” very well. 

After that, mom kept me in my nice, cool crate. Mom keeps the three-headed fan on my crate when it is hot. 

She gives me ice cubes all the time. I prefer ice cubes to water unless I am dying of thirst. 

I didn’t see my friend Ares today because training was canceled. So, mom took me to the park near the beach.









First we played fetch. I retrieved really well at times. Sometimes I decided to keep and chew my red Kong ball. On other occasions there were a few people that piqued my interest, so midway back to mom, I would stop and look at them with that GSD stance. (You know the one where my ears are up and I am intently focused!) 

After that we walked over to the beach. I couldn’t wait to get into the water. I hopped and ran around. I tried to catch the waves and sometimes I would bark as if to tell them “Hurry up!”. By then it was time to go.









Mom took me back to the car and as we were leaving, a man came up and said “Excuse me, how old?”

Mom said I was about fourteen weeks. 

The man gave the thumbs up sign and said “NIIIIICEEEE!”









Mom realized he had an accent and it dawned on her that he didn’t ask what type of dog I was. He seemed familiar with GSD’s. She figured he was from Bosnia. 

Mom asked him if he was from Eastern Europe and he said “Yes. I am from Bosnia”. It is not surprising that he could appreciate a well-bred GSD like me!









By the way, mom took the camera and then realized she didn’t charge the batteries!





















She is kicking herself because she missed some really great shots of me. She is such a silly goose. I have already reminded her to charge the batteries. You know I am ALWAYS ready for a close-up.







Well, that’s until I see a bug, or a child, or an d adult....  

I am tired.







It is time for me to sleep.









I hope you all had a wonderful, COOL day. Have a good night’s rest. 
</span></span></span>
Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## nh_greg

Della,

Tell you mom that if she needs batteries, I'll send her some! WE NEED PICTURES OF YOU!! Sounds as if you had a great day at the water. 

Pools are cool, aren't they? 

Well the cool air is coming, and your Mom can start to get you back outside again. Temperature's supposed to drop 15 degrees tomorrow from today, and today's going to be 5-10 degrees cooler than yesterday.... SO you'll be outside doing your thing, and your MOM needs to get the batteries charged.

I'm having Della withdrawal.

Greg


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #000099"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>








HI!!!!

I had soooooooooo much fun yesterday. You should have been there!
We had a training session yesterday. Well, the big dogs trained - I just ran amuck!
















I saw my buddy Ares v. Mack-Zwinger yesterday. We played for a bit. He didn’t seem to want to play as much my new friend, Holland v. Grafenstein! She and I ran around, jumped, bit and just basically had fun with each other. Holland is about two weeks older than I am.

I am very, very fast. She had to keep up with me. 

Mom called me and I came running toward her, until I saw Holland. I had to run in for the body slam!








Mom decide to try and take a group picture. Hee! It took five people (three for the puppies, one to get our attention and Mom behind the camera) and a lot of snapping to get the shot. Hysterical! 

After we played, I ate and rested in my crate. 








When we came home, I had a second wind. Mom said, “UH-UH







, Missy, to bed you go!” 

So, I went to bed!









By the way, we have pictures...YAY!!!!!!







Here they are:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=379110&page=0#Post379110
</span></span></span>
Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur

Della


----------



## CWhite

[/quote]


> Originally Posted By: CarolynMom decide to try and take a group picture.



This should read: "Mom decided to try and take a group picture."


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #660000"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Hi everyone,

I hope you are enjoying your weekend. I certainly am. 
This morning mom took me for our “long walk”. Boy, was I full of jumping beans. I could smell the treats in mom‘s bag and I had an empty stomach. You can imagine how easy it was to get me to focus on walking to the potty area.









After I used nature’s premium facilities, it was off to our walk. I was jumping on mom and she just kept redirecting. When I was a little too much of a firecracker, mom would put me into a “sit”. she would then reward me with a treat for that.

Boy, mom is not a sucker. She ensured she was stingy with the treats on the first leg of our walk. 

Once we finished the first leg, mom gave me my new puppy tug. Boy, did I really, really like that. I just sat and started chewing on it. Of course, being a puppy, when I noticed something new and interesting I dropped the tug. Mom was quick in offering a treat so I would drop the yucky stuff.









Every time she said Della, I walked over to her. Mom offered treats to me as a reward for responding to my name.









We walked home after that and mom tried to get me to jump up on a bench. I didn’t want to initially. Mom finally coerced me up on the bench, but I really wanted to get down. I acted as if I was afraid.







Mom offered treats to me and said “Good Girl” and patted me on the my sides. 

Mom thinks it is because the bench is supported on the front side. Hence, it feels as though there is nothing underneath it. The bench also has open slats and mom thinks that added to the “suspended in air” feeling. 
Mom made a note and we will be stopping by the bench until I am no longer afraid. 

Mom is surprised







because one of my favorite spots to play is the debris pile at training the training field. 

I also love the swinging benches near the waterfront. I really like rocking back and forth with mom on them.

We finally came home from our walk and mom gave me the rest of my breakfast. 

We will see what tomorrow has in store for me. Have a great day everyone. 

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della

PS
I DO know the “Stay” command.







Now we are working on “Down”. 






</span></span></span>


----------



## CWhite

Here are two more threads with pictures: 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=379185&page=3#Post379185

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=379159&page=1#Post379159


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #CC0000"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Happy 4th of July everyone! I hope you are having a lot of fun and eating some good hamburgers. 

Today we went for one of our long walks. We went in the morning instead of the afternoon. I was fabulous on my walk. 

Mom has noticed people watching me from the road. Several people have honked their horns while we were on our walk. Mom believes they are honking at me, the beautiful, black GSD.







A dog even barked at me while he/she was driving by. It was pretty funny because I stopped and had my “GSD are you barking at me” look. 

Mom has been trying to keep me walking on her left side. It has been a bit challenging but it is working out. She doesn't give any corrections or say no. She does say “Left, Left, Left....”. I wish she would use the marines version “Your left, Your left...” It is a lot more interesting than her saying “left” all the time.
















We went for a few potty breaks but Mom had me take it easy during the day because she was taking me out in the evening. 

Mom’s concerns were cigarette butts and other dogs. The cigarette butts really irritate mom. Why do smokers have to throw their butts all over the place.







Why can’t they take THEM WITH THEM. AARRGHHHH!!! 
Mom had a lot of treats. As a matter of fact, she withheld my last meal to ensure she had enough treats to distract me. 

We parked in the garage and the elevator was not working. We went to the stairwell and as Mom was going down the stairs, she noticed the leash tightened and started to move in the opposite direction. 
Mom looked back and saw me pulling backward.







I DID NOT WANT TO GO DOWN THE STAIRS. Mom was very surprised.














I have been down the stairs in our home. I also went up and down the stairs at breeder’s house. She was not prepared for that.









She gathered her senses and proceeded to give me a few treats. I still would not budge. As a matter of fact, I dropped one of the treats and didn’t go after it. :0 _I never do that._ 

Mom was in a bit of a bind, but she knew she had to get me down those stairs. She considered going down the ramps of the garage, but nixed that idea. She felt if she did that she would compound the problem. 
Mom then remembered an episode of “The Dog Whisperer” with Cesar Millan.







There was a GREAT DANE who refused to walk on any slick floors. Mom remembered how Cesar just gathered momentum and walked into the building. Mom knew that is what she needed to do. 
Mom came up to me and didn’t say anything. She remembered calmness is the key. She game me a treat and just started going down the stairs. guess what? I followed!







I wasn’t gung ho about it, but Mom didn’t give me an opportunity to protest. 

When we came out of the garage, we started towards the fireworks show. I have no issues with crowds of people.







Well, I wanted to socialize with everyone, but that is not a bad thing. 

Mom kept me on the left and found a spot with enough light to ensure I didn’t start munching on anything toxic. The fireworks were booming along and I didn’t seem to notice. Mom started feeding treats to me and boy, were they delicious. 

As she was getting another treat for me, there was a loud BOOM! I looked around and decided I wanted out of there. Mom didn't let me run off. She pulled me in closer to her. I decided I wanted to go under the chair. Mom figured that was okay because I could still hear everything and I didn’t whimper or whine about it. So, I ate my dinner and listened to the fireworks. 
When the fireworks were finished because of the large crowd and other dogs, Mom decided to sit next to me and watch the crowd. We did that for a while and then it was time to go. 

I had no issues with the crowd. Mom had to be aware of children, strollers and people stepping on me. We plunged into the crowd and we had no issues. I just kept walking along. Well, this was until I wanted to walk behind Mom and jump on her. She has no idea why I did that. 
We finally arrived at the garage. If you said Mom made me walk up the stairs, you are very correct. Again, I didn’t have an opportunity to balk at the prospect of walking up the stairs. Mom RAN up four flights of stairs. She was winded when we finally arrived at the top of the garage. I told her she needs to get into better physical shape if she is going to keep up with a premium working line German Shepherd like me.









Mom put me into my crate and gave me some water. 

When we came home I couldn’t wait to go to sleep. 

I have to rest because I have a very big day tomorrow. More fireworks and stairs to conquer. 
</span></span></span>
Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur

Della


----------



## Cameo

Della - 

I do the same thing to my mom - I jump on her back when in a crowd or someplace I don't prefer to be. She thinks it is because
she can't put up her leg to stop me and thinks that I am a very 
clever dog to realize that!!!!!!


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #000099"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

HI,

Today has been a lot of fun. I had TWO play sessions.

After my first potty break, mom and I went to play with my new toy, a BITE RAG! Boy do I LOVE playing with that. I could hardly wait to get over to play. (Mom loves it to because it keeps me away from her legs and jeans! She dangles it in front of me when we walk and I grab onto it!) 

The first play session was very intense. I grabbed the rag in mid-air a few times. I am a quick little girl. of course, there are no pictures because mom was playing with me. 

We just came back in from another play session. Mom asked Dad take the pictures and he agreed to. He had a few good shots. Here they are: 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=382818&page=0#Post382818
</span></span></span>


Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur

Della


----------



## ThreeDogs

Hey Della what's going on?? Did you get grounded from the computer???


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #006600"><span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>


Hi everyone! 

How have you been? I hope you have all been okay!

I am fine. It has been a little uneventful here.

It has been raining here for a few days. I don’t like it when it rains because I get cooped up. You can tell when I don't have enough exercise. 

Today, even though it was raining, my mom took me to training. Of course, you all know, trainng for me consists of running amuck with Ares. 
We were so happy to see each other today. We ran around like puppies. 

Today mom asked one of the helpers to toss the bite rag around for me. She wanted to make sure she wasn’t doing it incorrectly. They did it TWICE. 

They told her to use a towel with me instead of the rag. They said the rag should be used for older puppies. Mom explained that she uses it to keep me entertained. She told them sometimes I get bored with fetch. They said she needs to let me be a puppy and not play with me until I am bored.
Mom knew this and she is really good about it most of the time. Sometimes she tries to wear me out. (Especially on rainy days when outside time is limited to potty breaks and short play sessions.) 

Sorry there are no pictures today. Mom didn’t think it was wise to bring the camera out on a rainy day. 

Oh, mom is sure I know the down command. 

Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur

Della



</span>
</span></span>


----------



## CWhite

HI,

I haven't been grounded. It's just been rainng and Mom has been doing Mom stuff. 

I, *ahem* would never get grounded because I am an angel.







I would never, ever, think of doing anything to get grounded.


----------



## ThreeDogs

Thank you Della, I look forward to hearing from you, and It had been _days......_


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #3366FF"><span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>


Hi everyone,
Greetings from the tropical rain forest. just kidding! Although it does seem like rainy season because it has been raining here non-stop. 

So, I have been a little “cooped up” puppy. As you all can imagine, I am wired when mom takes me for a walk. 

 Thank goodness this morning it was not raining. Mom took me for a loooonnnngggg walk. It was challenging because I would bounce from the left to the right, on her, behind her..... You get the idea. I could also smell the treats in her treat pouch, so THAT didn’t help. 

Today is Saturday and this is my puppy play day. Mom loves it and so do I. ( I just hope the meteorologists are wrong about the rain coming again. I am tired of it. I really need to play.) 

Mom is also thinking of going to an AKC dog show. She is not sure she wants to go though. Some of the dogs have extremely angulated and long backs. Mom doesn’t like to see the dogs look like that. However, mom is a dog lover and loves to see all the different breeds of dogs. So, she may go after all. 


Here are some pictures mom posted of me. You may have seen some of them before:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=393288&page=0#Post393288
</span></span></span>



Take care! 

Paws, Licks and Fur,
Della


----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style="color: #660000">

YIPPPEEEE! I had so much fun today with Ares v Mack-Zwinger. We played HARD!

Mom finally took some new pictures of me and my friend. How do I look? 

Have a good night’s rest everyone. I am very tired, I am going to sleep.







</span></span></span> 

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della

PS

Mom is going to post the new pictures tonight. If you are curious, check for them in the picture section.


----------



## kelso

della is growing up so fast! she is beautiful! keep the diary coming!


----------



## CWhite

Thanks, Kelso.


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #000099"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Hi! 

I am officially a BRAT! 

Yesterday when Mom started to walk home, I stayed put. Normally the minute Mom’s foot hits the parking lot, I rush to her side. Not yesterday!

Yesterday, Mom made it all the way, into the garage and into the house before I decide to mosey on home. 

Don't worry, Mom was watching my little bratty self the whole time. She also watched for cars. 

I tried to do the same thing today, but it didn’t work. Mom can tell I am going to try her patience. 

Well, tomorrow is Wednesday and I hope it doesn’t rain. Ares and I need to run free. 

Mom posted some new pictures. How do I look? Fat? Skinny? Bratty? 


Have a nice evening. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=396850&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=396871&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=396911&page=0#Post396911


</span></span></span>
Paws, Licks and Fur,
?Della


----------



## ThreeDogs

LOL!! Della, with that sweet face you could never be bratty!! I looked at all your pictures and you are the cutest thing I have ever seen. Certainly not bratty!!


----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style="color: #993300">Hi everyone,

It is raining here again! I am tired of it. I know the farmer’s need the rain, but I would really like to go and play!

Yesterday I went to the vet for the last of my shots. It was not fun for me. I knew where I was once I went into the building. 

I did take my shot without whimpering and carrying on. I reserved the whimpering and carrying on for the getting my temperature taken. Mom knows she needs to start taking my temperature at home. She is really dreading doing this. I told her to “saddle up” and get going!

After my trip to the vet, I went to run around with Ares. Mom didn’t take any pictures of me. 

This weekend I have a tracking seminar and then I get to run around with Ares. 

</span></span></span>
Take care.

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della

PS

Have you seen my sister, Degen's, pictures? She is a looker. Just like me. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=399416&page=0#Post399416


----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style="color: #336666"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>

Hi everyone,

I had so much FUN yesterday. 

Ares and I frolicked, cavorted, body-slammed, jumped on and basically “mauled” each other. We love to spend time together. 

I don’t know if mom mentioned that I am finished with all my shots. YIPPPPEEEEE! I am in excellent health, weigh thirty-two pounds and I am getting my “BIG DOG” teeth. YAY!!!









Yesterday at training a few people told mom I was “looking good”. They told her I was growing nicely. *AHEM* What did they expect?
















A few people have mentioned they get the impression that I am going to be a handful. Hmm......(do) you think (so)? 

Here are some photographs mom took of me yesterday. My buddy Ares v. mack-Zwinger is in some of the pictures:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=402069&page=0#Post402069

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=401296&page=1#Post401296

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=401309&page=2#Post401309
</span></span></span>

Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur


----------



## kelso

a handful! heck yes! but a very FUN handful! congrats on being done with the shots! Hope to hear more from Della. How old are you now?


----------



## CWhite

I am 18 weeks!!!


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #CC0000">
<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> 
<span style='font-size: 17pt'>
Well, today was my first puppy class.







It actually is a class to train Mom, not me.














Remember, I am perfect.
















There is one other puppy in the class with me. He is a Chesapeake Bay Retriever. We had fun playing before class. Then, it was time to WORK! 
We worked on down and heeling. 

I must admit I was laughing at Mom.







She couldn’t get me to “settle” into a down.







Then she started to tense up. Our instructor told her to relax.









After that, it was time to heel. Mom couldn’t get me to do it properly. The instructor told her to relax.









The instructor told Mom that I am a determined dog. (Mom knew this already.) So, in light of this, we were advised to get a prong collar. The instructor told Mom that she normally doesn’t recommend a prong until six months of age. (Mom knew this.) However, because I am a determined little bugger







, Mom will be buying one for me.







She hopes to move me from the prong to the Martingale.

I will tell you guys that Mom is FEELING the pressure. She is putting a lot of pressure on herself. 

She needs to relax. This is her first time trying to actually TRAIN a dog. She is bound to make mistakes. It is all part of the learning process.

So, that was my adventure for today.Take care everyone! I am going to rest my determined little tail.








</span>
</span>
</span>
Paws, Licks and Fur


----------



## ThreeDogs

Della,

I am sure you are a handful!! But you mom sounds like she is doing a super job with you. Please remind her to have FUN!! it was only your first class, and you will settle and of course be perfect!!









And Della, please go a little easy on your mom!! (not too easy you don't want her getting comfortable)









Oh, and I read about your trips to the vet, I don't blame you one bit, I would not want someone sticking a thermometer up my whoo hoo either.


----------



## kelso

Carolyn,
I had to learn to relax a lot also. I also felt kindof pressured as well with the first time doing sch and training and all...especially with these dogs that are smart but oh! so stubborn, and fiesty, and energetic ect!

but it is fun, and even though we are really no farther than you at 10 months! i just learned its kinda a long process, specially for us beginners!

love to hear della's tales and good luck and have fun!


----------



## CWhite

Hi everyone,

This is Carolyn, your buddy Della is snoozing. 

Thanks for your kind words of support. 

I will try to relax when things are not going the way I want. 

Della and I have another session tomorrow before the "big dogs" train. 

I am sure she will keep you posted on her day.


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #009900"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Hey everyone, 

I hope you had a nice day. It was a little warm here. 

There isn't much to tell today. 

I went and played with Ares and we had fun. (Mom was tired and only took eight pictures.) 

She bought my new collar for training and another leash. She actually found a 5/8 inch thirty foot tracking lead! 

I am tired and need to rest. Good night to you all. 
</span>
</span></span>

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della 

PS
I am so tired. I almost forgot to post the link to the pictures. Here it is: 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=405730&page=0#Post405730[/font]


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #009900"><span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Good morning,

Today, Mom put my big girl collar on me. It’s a little loose, She told me she has to take one of the links out. 

She also took a few photos of me this morning. I am so cute! My coat is nice, black and shiny. 

I grabbed the tug and ran around with it. My ball seems to have vanished! 

I really didn’t do much yesterday because it was too hot. We just went outside for potty breaks. I hope it is cooler today. 

</span></span></span>

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=407025&page=0#Post407025


Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #6600CC"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Hi,

It is too hot. 

I want to go outside an PLAY!

Mom posted some pictures of me today. She went a little crazy.









Please don't tell her I hid the camera from her.









Here are the links to the pictures she posted: 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=407437&page=1#Post407437 


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=407447&page=1#Post407447 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=407478&page=0#Post407478

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post407476 


</span></span>
</span>

Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur.

Della


----------



## kelso

Della,

Its been a few days? where are you? writers block?
hope all is well and you arent giving mom to much trouble.


----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style="color: #009900">
HI everyone,
















How are you? It has been a few days sine I have updated my diary. 

Mom has been very, very busy. 

We are still going to our puppy class. Mom is finally getting the (informal) heeling. She is getting very good instruction from an experienced GSD person. Mom's problem is she gets all worked up. She doesn't yell or anything but I sense she is frustrated. She has been working on this.

I keep telling her she can't expect to be perfect. I am her first GSD and the first dog she is ever going to train. I have told her she has done quite well in preparing for my arrival. 

I am learning how to come heel (and stop). I know my explanation isn't very good, but maybe Mom will get someone to take pictures of us together. Mom is a little camera shy and prefers to be the one behind the lens. (That is unless Grandpa is taking the picture.) 

For some reason, I have started to develop separation anxiety. Mom is a little baffled because she never makes a big production of leaving. She just puts me in my crate and goes about her business.

If the trainer takes the lead and Mom gets too far away, I want to be with Mom. The trainer suggested an outside run for me. Mom told her she couldn't erect and outside run. Mom's solution was to put my crate in the basement. Now, do not think that Mom abandoned me. We went outside for potty and play breaks. (I will tell you a secret - this is a lot harder on Mom than me. She misses me terribly.







) 

Last night Mom fell. It was my fault because I pulled just as she was turning around on a hill. She bought it! HEE!







I stopped and looked to see if she was okay and then I came back. Mom didn't yell or scream, She just walked me back to the house. 

I hope you are all doing well. I am off to take a nap before I go for a ride today.
</span></span> </span>

Take care!

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## rokanhaus

aww...Della..tell Mom that it is completely normal for a GSD of any age to be upset when someone takes their leash and pulls them away. Once you know how to "Stay", and are left, that is different and you will handle that just fine. Are you quiet in the crate when Mom leaves you home alone?? if you are, then you are normal, and not suffering separation anxiety. Being left and being taken away are two different things. If you are indeed spending too much time with Mom, and throwing a fit when she leaves you all by yourself, maybe having other people at your schutzhund club take you for a walk and stuff will be good for you. This way you will understand that being taken from Mom isn't such a scary thing. I think your sister Degen would scream if someone took her away from me, for all she knows she could be being kidnapped!! Plus moms spend so much time with you GSD pups teaching you to stay close by and that we are the shiznit when it comes to fun...we are confusing aren't we?? 

Also, let mom know know that your doggie mom has a VERY big mouth that she loves to use, for no other reason than to demand what she wants with fierce determination, and she loves to drive me crazy....maybe you have a little of your doggie mom in you. Your sister Degen certainly does. She has found her voice and loves to use it, especially when she is out in her kennel, except for when she is busy chasing flies.


----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style="color: #000099">

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>

HI everybody!

How are you? I am doing just fine. The weather here is very nice today!

I went to my puppy class last night. I am doing a great, fantabulous and magnificent job.







Mom, she is doing well, too!









I know all of my commands.







I am really great at "sit". My "stay" is coming along, too. Mom was able to drop the leash and walk about ten feet away from me. I sat and stayed even though my buddies were milling around and Mom was away from me. (I don't like her to get to far away from me.) 

Mom told our trainer I didn't know the "down' command very well because we didn't practice it. Well, guess what? I made Mom look like a liar.







The trainer said "down" and gave the hand signal and... DOWN I went. I'll show her to tell someone I can't do something.

Mom is becoming more confident in her abilities. She is not getting worked up when she makes a mistake and it is easier for the both of us. 


There is a Bernese Mountain dog in my class. (For the sake of anonymity we'll call him Bernie.) Mom is pretty open minded and generally will give most people the benefit of the doubt. The first day we went to class Mom saw Bernie's owner and well, she was a bit put off by her. Mom could tell she was trying to figure out what kind of dog I am. Now, I have a LOT of drive and determination. When I start playing, I play HARD! Mom could tell this woman was trying to process all this information and seemed, well baffled. 

We went to the second class and we were standing in close proximity. Bernie's owner turns to our trainer and asks her (the trainer): "What kind of dog is Della?"







(By the way, Mom as standing about three feet way from her.)

Trainer: "She is a German Shepherd". 

Bernie's owner: "Purebred?"























Trainer: "Yes, she is" 

Bernie's owner: "Huh."









So the trainer goes on to explain that I am from WORKING LINES and I am bred with a PURPOSE. That's why I have drive et cetera, et cetera. Mom just chuckled. 

Well, yesterday after playtime,I walked over to this lady to smell her. (I was very mannerly mind you.) Mom was nearby and called me just as this woman was saying "No."







(She had a look of utter disgust in her face.) Now, mind you this is a PUPPY CLASS and this is normal dog behavior. Bernie has come over to Mom numerous times to smell her and Mom just lets it go. 

Anyway, what have you guys been up to? 

Oops, I almost forgot to tell you I was into mischief.














Even though I had a chew toy in the car, I decided to chew on the car's upholstery. Mom had me in my crate. (It is a foldable crate and has a lot more ventilation than the airline crate.) She didn't punish me because it would have been a waste of time. (I wouldn't have known why she punished me.) Actually she was very calm about it. 

I am off to sleep. I think I am going for a ride later on.


</span>

</span>


</span>	Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## rokanhaus

Good job Della!!! Don't be put off by people like Bernie's mom. Maybe someday she'll "get it". People in Degen's class get a little put of by her too...probably because she gets almost everything the first time and is having such a great time. We get "baffled" looks from a guy who has a large GSD, who is most content curled up like an infant at his owner's feet.


----------



## RussUK

hang on, della said there she knew what she did wrong so she should be punished! or is the dog not the one typing


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #333399"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>







Hi everyone.

Mom and I played ball today. I love playing with the ball. It is so much fun. 

I also was allowed to play in the water today. I like that. 

I have also discovered how to bark. Last night, I decided to bark while Mom was eating. (Actually, I have been doing that lately.) Even though my tummy was full, I started barking while she was cooking her food. 

Mom tried to interrupt the barking by banging a bowl. (Not over my head.) I stopped barking and then she said good quiet. Well, that didn't work. The more she banged, the more I barked. (By the way, I have discovered my big girl bark.) You can imagine what a nice concert we were having. 

Since the banging technique didn't work, Mom decided to try a different approach. She put my prong collar on. That worked while it was on. 

So, mom is now looking in to how to stop me from barking unnecessarily. (Again, I do this when she has food and I do not. Even if my tummy is full.) 

By the way, Mom has posted new pictures of me. Here they are: 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=425802&page=0#Post425802

Take care everyone. 

</span></span> </span>
Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## ThreeDogs




----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style="color: #333399">







Hi everyone,

I *<span style="color: #FFCC00"> HOPE</span>* I have training today. It has been a few weeks!

Yesterday, Mom was able to take me on a long walk. The mosquitoes were out and about - so she had to cut it a little short. I did very well. 

My guarding instinct seems to be making an appearance. I watched people (even if they were at a distance) very closely. 

I was a bit of a brat yesterday.







Mom wanted to clean my ears and rub my belly with some antiseptic stuff. I took exception to that. I decided I wanted to "nip" at Mom. Well, Mom wasn't to pleased with me. She told me no sternly and I still decided to nip at her. I didn't growl or anything of that nature, so Mom knows I didn't want to hurt her. So, she had to touch my muzzle and keep it shut. I really, really, didn't like it. (Mom didn't like doing it, but she didn't let me know that.) 


I must say I have been extra, extra bratty and ornery with Mom. Mom is aware that I am a puppy and will try to test her. She also knows I need to know my position in the pack at ALL TIMES. I am a stubborn little girl and I seem to want to test her at the most inopportune times, but she is ALWAYS willing to teach me the rules. 

Halloween is coming soon. I am dreading it because I know Mom will want to dress me up. Sigh. Why?







Why?







Why?







Are any of you dressing up for Halloween? If so, as what? Knowing Mom she will want to dress me up as a princess.







I hope she realizes I will shred that tu-tu in seconds!

Take care everyone. 

</span></span></span>

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della

PS

*Mom told me NH_Greg is getting a puppy from my Aunt at Rokanhaus. [I was going to say Grandma, but mom said Kandi would let my daddy (Hawk) have a stern talk with me.] I am happy for him.







He was one of the people who recommended Auntie Kandi to Mom. Congratulations to him!*


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #993300"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>Oh,

I almost forgot to tell you all. 

After Mom rubbed my belly, she removed the latex glove from her hands. I decided to grab it and swallow it in ONE GULP!









Mom felt it was something I would, ahem, "pass". She wanted to make sure so she called the vet. They said to give me some bread because it is bulky and will help, ahem, "move things along". 

They also told Mom if I look uncomfortable in my "bowel area", that she should bring me in. They said this would mean I had an obstruction and would need surgery to remove it. 

I do hope it passes like the feet from my cuz and the stuffing from my toy. The stuffing from my toy hurt and mom even had to pull it out. I know she loves me because Mom doesn't like gross stuff and she was willing to pull things out of my bottom. I guess with a dog she will have to learn to love gross things.</span></span></span>


----------



## ThreeDogs

Ahhh Della!! You are a treat. I really hope your mom is able to get pictures of you in your Halloween costume before you rip it apart.










Good luck with the glove


----------



## OllieGSD

Have you taught the dog to speak on command? It may help to stop the dog from barking unnecessairly.. Good luck...


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #000000"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>Hi everyone,

WOW! Have we been busy! I had to beg mom to let me on the computer today! 

I am going through a lot right now. I am going through a fear period. Mom thought she did something wrong to cause this. However, she looked a bit on the internet and found information about fear periods being a normal stage of development. 

Mom was really confused







because I only shared hesitation/fear in one situation and that was because my nails were long. 

So, she is not forcing me into anything and she is just ignoring the behavior. She is open to suggestions because she is committed to doing right by me. 

We have not been to training in a week.







Mom has been very, very busy. She wants to win the lottery to hire a cook, butler (named Jeeves, of course) and housekeepers. I told her I am not holding my breath!

By the way, I get bored in my crate when Mom leaves. Mom wants to leave something in my crate for me to play with, but everything she has tried (edible Nylabones,, Nylabones and Rawhide), have been nixed by more experienced dog people. Do you guys have any suggestions for Mom? 

Anyway, take care everyone! 

</span>
</span></span>
Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della

PS
*By the way, I don't know if I told you guys, my sister <span style="color: #FF0000">Degen v. Rokanhaus</span> placed in a conformation show. She was given a VP3! If you speak with Auntie Kandi, please tell her congratulations.







Auntie Kandi works Very, Very HARD! *

PSS

Here is a picture of Degen and some of my littermates. We are a fine looking bunch, aren't we?

http://www.rokanhaus.com/testimonials.html


----------



## ThreeDogs

Hello Della,

Your mom sounds like she is doing a super job!!

When my pups were bored in the crate I used a Kong, you can fill them with peanut butter, cream cheese or fill with yogurt and freeze so the yogurt is firm.


----------



## nh_greg

Hey Della,

Your mom sounds as if she's doing great! Tell her you want a KONG, stuffed with goodies, and FROZEN overnight. That'll keep you busy, and tire you out from working at it. Eko loves that, and it keeps him quiet in his crate for hours.

Oh, tell you mom to empty out her PM box, it's over-full. I want to send her a PM, and can't. 

Greg

One more thing Della... tell you mom that my email address is in my profile, if she wants to send me an email, I'll reply that way. 

One last thing... Della, you're sooo cute!


----------



## nh_greg

Sorry to do this again....

Carolyn, you're still over limit on your PM box.









Greg


----------



## BowWowMeow

Hi Della,

I am an expert on fear periods--my mom says I have weak nerves but I think I am just a sensitive guy. Anyway, I'm sure my mom would have some suggestions for you but I think you should start a thread on this in the puppy section because I know other puppies go through it too! 

And I third the Kong suggestion. My mom puts peanut butter, canned food and yoghurt with tiny little healthy treats in there for me. She freezes it the night before. I LOVE this and it keeps me happy in my crate. 

Paws and jumps!

--Kai


----------



## CWhite

Hi everyone,

Della's mom here. She has been into *<u>SO MUCH MISCHIEF</u>*.


----------



## onyx'girl

DO TELL!!


----------



## ThreeDogs

That's just mean, leading us on like that.....

Give us details!!!


----------



## nh_greg

> Originally Posted By: CarolynHi everyone,
> 
> Della's mom here. She has been into *<u>SO MUCH MISCHIEF</u>*.


Well that is no fair. We want to know what Della's been up to. I don't see how such a well behaved young puppy could get into ANY mischief whatsoever!!!


----------



## karen forbes

Looking forward to hearing the details


----------



## kelso

ya..do tell!


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #006600"><span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Hi everyone,

I have been so busy and extremely BRATTY!
















Mom purchased another crate for me to use in the house. It is convenient because there are two entry points. Mom didn't like the removable tray they put in the crate. She felt it (the tray) was too lightweight, but bought it anyway. 

http://www.petcratesdirect.com/dog-crates-better-buy-fnc.html


Well, of course I started trying to remove the tray. Well, I finally tore the cracked the tray.







Mom decided to leave it in there because I would have a nice smooth surface to lay on. (She didn't feel it would hurt me.) Well a few days ago, Mom noticed I COMPLETELY tore the tray in half and noticed she could see the hardwood floor. She shouldn't be able to see the hardwood floor because she put a rubber mat underneath the crate. Upon closer inspection she noticed there as a nice square hole in the mat.







The mat is one of those designed to absorb water. It even had a rubber backing. Mom wasn;t sure if I had scratched a hole in there or eaten a hole through the mat. She found out yesterday when I eliminated some black pieces of carpet. 

Sigh. She says I am a handful! She is sooooo right. 

My training is going well.







I am really great at sitting and staying. Mom had me stay with my red ball near me. I stayed (just like she told me to) and she was so proud of me. (I just LOVE my red ball! I normally can't think straight when it is near me.) I also know the 'down' command but I choose to do it selectively. I also like to be near mom when I down. She is working with me on getting the command done EVERYTIME. 

So, I am off to take a nap.








Mom is busy cleaning and getting rid of a lot of things. 

She also thinks she is going to get me to dress up on Halloween. Dad just laughed at her. I think she is delusional. Are any of you dressing up for Halloween? If so, as what? 
</span></span></span>
Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur

Della


----------



## medicinehat_2u

My mommy is dressing me as well. 

Sorry you don't know me, I am Hiedi and I am a dushund(my paws are to fat).. Anyway, can ever guess what she has the nerve to dress me as? A hotdog..Well I am off I have to chew something of my mommys now. It was nice to talk to you.


----------



## CWhite

Hi everyone,

I have been super duper busy. I will be updating my diary on Friday. 

I have a LOT to tell. 



Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## ThreeDogs




----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style="color: #990000">

Hi everyone!







How are you today? I hope you are all doing well! I have so much to tell you!

First of all, iIhave to tell you mom is sooooooo busy! She has been trying to let me have computer time - but she has been to exhausted to supervise me. 
I told her I do not need supervision.







She actually had the _*<span style="color: #009900">audacity</span>*_ to look at me and LAUGH!














Can you believe that?









On Monday we were late for our puppy class







. Mom and I actually trained with the BIG dogs after the puppy class. We trained with Blaze and Beacon (?) 
Blaze is a rescued pit bull. His age estimated at one year. Beacon(?) is a Golden Retriever. They are both males. 
Well, I was so calm and relaxed during class. I had the FASTEST recall.







I am lightning fast. 

At one point I decide to jump next to Mom. I jumped up from ALL FOURS as if I had springs in my feet. The bottoms of my feet were next to Mom's shoulder. The ladies that were watching the training class thought it was funny. 

Mom thinks it is funny too. She is not sure as to WHY I do it. But boy, she is amazed at the springs in my feet. I get so high when I jump. We are talking about serious elevation. 

So, after training Mom put me to bed., Mom said good night and went inside. (I am sleeping in an insulated garage. It is clean and quiet.) Mom kept thinking she heard the pitter-patter of little paws. She ignored the llittle voice that said chek on the dog. Well, the little voice became bigger and when she opened the garage.TA_DAH! There I was. mom could tell I hadn't escaped my crate for very long. however, I chewed up the recyclables, a mitten and so on. Mom checked to make sure I didn't eat anything poisonous. 



Well, Wednesday I had a beautiful spell of vomiting and diarrhea.







Mom was thrilled with the experience of cleaning both my crates. She made sure I was okay and just limited my diet. She called the vet and the put me on the boiled hamburger and white rice meal. 

All was well in until, you guessed it, I escaped from my crate on Thursday. This time I chose to eat the plastic cover for the hose, a non-toxic highlighter and that was it. Well, the highlighter and hose cover have passed through my system. Mom just sighed. 

Dad can't believe how smart I am. 

By the way, I have my big girl bark, I have a very nice DEEP bark. Yesterday, when we came out to walk, I saw Simba. I barked at him. My neighbor told my Mom that it was a pretty impressive bark for a "little one". 

So, we have training tomorrow. Mom and my trainer said I should train with the "big dogs."

Oh, I have some sad news. My boyfriend, Ares v. Mack-Zwinger is going to a new home. Mom is so sad. She knows it is too soon for her to get another dog. Arry and I are best friends. He is my favorite. 
I think I am his favorite, too. He will still be relatively near, but I probably will not see him again. 

I will speak to you guys very soon. Mom has new pictures of me. I don't know when she will be able to post them. I am still a pretty hot black girl. 

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della

PS

Everyone my Daddy is scheduled to compete this weekend in the Regionals. Here is the link to the web site. Good luck Daddy. 


http://www.snhwdc.com/2007regionals/






</span></span></span>


----------



## ThreeDogs

Very nice to hear from you Della. You sound like you are doing a wonderful job with your training, Good for you!! Keep up the good work.

I am so sorry to hear that your boyfriend Ares v. Mack-Zwinger will be going to a new home it is always hard when a loved one moves away. 

You need to brush up on your stalking skills, he is a cutie.

Tell your dad, good luck!!


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #FF0000"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>Hi everyone,

Today was the first time I saw Mom in THREE DAYS! I missed her so much! (I think she missed me, too!

Mom went away and Dad insisted I had to stay behind. Mom was not thrilled and stuck her tongue out at Daddy all weekend







. (She did this when he wasn't looking, of course!) 

Anyway, I liked my hotel. They said I was a very sweet dog. Mom already new I was sweet like syrup! 

Initially they had me in the 1/2 acre outdoor suite on my own. They said I rubbed noses with other dogs and was very friendly. 

The next day they put me in the pen with the "goofy group". These were puppies in my age group. They noticed that I was a little overwhelmed and they removed me from the area. I went back to hanging out in my own half acre suite. 

Well, yesterday I played all day with the "goofy group". I had a great time. 

When mom came to pick me up today - she saw me running around. Now, you guys KNOW I LOVE to run and jump! 

I came and jumped to say hello to Mom. We were very happy to see each other. 

Mom was very relieved. She was worried







about me all weekend. She is familiar with the hotel I stayed in because my neighbor, Scarlett (Golden Retriever) goes there for daycare. Scarlett always comes home happy and clean and she has never been attacked. This is why Mom chose that doggy hotel. 



Mom is busy getting ready for the Fall Trial this weekend. I do hope some of you can come and see the other dogs work. I am not working yet because I am only six months. Mom does intend to take me over there though to hang out.

I am pooped. I am going downstairs to sleep in my crate. 

Anyway, have a great day everyone!
</span></span></span>
Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della

PS

Mom said to tell you they have some REALLY great items to raffle!


----------



## CWhite

Hi everyone,


I missed you guys so much. I will start with the GOOD STUFF. 

After a lengthy break from training, I had an excellent training session yesterday. Mom is teaching me "PLATZ". I know down and sit but this is the first time mom is using German commands with me. I did very well. 

Now, I have come down with diarrhea (again.) Mom has posted some information on the web board to ask for help. She is beside herself and is really worried. 

I am still acting like myself. Full of mischief. Oh, I am also over my partial separation anxiety. As a matter of fact, yesterday for the first time I didn't come when Mom called me. (She was mortified, horrified, mistified, if it had an -ied - SHE WAS IT!) 

Mom also took some new pictures of me. (Well they were a few weeks ago.) She needs to post them, but has been a little busy with club things. So, I will post them sometime SOON! (When she is not looking.) 

Take care, 

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## CWhite

One more thing, my Daddy, Hawk is in Georgia for the Schutzhund Nationals. Check him out!


----------



## debbiebrown

well good to hear from you della! been looking for recent pics of you!
tell your mom she needs to post them ASAP.

hope your diarrhea is better


----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-size: 20pt'><span style="color: #009900"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>
Well, hi everyone!

Things are getting better over here! My problem with diarrhea







seems to have been a thing of the past. 

Mom read the post and cut down on the amount of food she was giving me. Mom cut me down to one cup of food a day. She was giving me 1 3/4 cups of food daily per instructions on the bag of dog food. 

After all went well for a few weeks, we started back on our partial RAW diet. Even though I have had the food before, mom followed the instructions for transition feeding. We are currently on beef nuggets. 

Mom is going to increase my food intake 1 3/4 cups of food as soon as we finish transitioning to our RAW food. My last known weight was thirty-two pounds. Mom is going to take me in to check my weight next week. 

I have been given a new mansion (GRC5000) to live in







I LOVE it. This is what it looks like:








http://www.precisionpet.com/detail.aspx?id=9 

I am also going through a whining/barking/chewing on my crate stage. Mom bangs on a pan and when I get quiet she says "Good quiet". Well, sometimes I decide to keep on barking. Who is SHE to tell ME to be quiet. Harumph!









We have started training indoors. I seem to be going through a fear of loud noises stage again. Whenever the heat turned on in the indoor facility - I looked back and tried to move away. Mom made me down. I heard her tell someone she is going to bring a big, juicy stuffed bone for me next week, I guess she thinks THAT will keep me occupied. 

I am very happy with my family. I love my skin siblings and get very excited when they are around me. 

Mom loves me very much and Dad is even trying to give me commands. Mom told him to stop. She knows I won't listen to him. She also doesn't want him to ruin all of my training. 

Take care everyone. 
</span></span> </span>
Paws, Licks and Fur, 

Della


----------



## CWhite

I forgot to show you - here are some NEW pictures of me!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=518368#Post518368


----------



## medicinehat_2u

Ohhhh..... Miss Della. My name is Princess cause I am special like that.

I wanted to let you know that, I just went and looked at your pics. You are a very pretty lady. 

My mommy says that I should try to grow up to be like you, and she read all of your past posts to me. She never realized that you were solid black? So am I... My brother is black and tan. But I must say that I am prettier. Mommy says there is just "something" about us black GSDs that is kind of special. Well I must run, cause my little skin kid is playing, and its time for me to kiss him.


----------



## CWhite

Thank you for reading my posts and looking at my pictures!


----------



## kelso

a della update!! you are looking very pretty Della! i betch you are a lot of fun too


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #000099"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 20pt'> everyone,

How are you? I am doing JUST GREAT!









I am getting to be such a big girl. Yesterday mom told me to sit after our walk.







While I was sitting, mom went and to get the trash can. She brought the trash can in and then closed the garage door. I sat in the SAME SPOT for the WHOLE TIME! Mom is so PROUD of me. (I did it again today. I just sat and waited until Mom called.) 

I finished my transition to my regular diet. My regular diet consists of 50% kibble (California Natural) and 50% RAW (Primal Pet foods). I LOVE MY NUGGETS! They are delicious. You should try them. 

http://www.primalpetfoods.com/canine/raw_frozen_formula.htm

We have training tomorrow. Mom hopes I'll be able to relax. I think she is bringing my juicy, stuffed bone to training. I LOVE my bone. It is SCRUMPTIOUS. 

There isn't much to tell here. It is cold so our walks are really primarily potty breaks. I think mom is going to take me sledding this weekend. That should be BIG fun! 
</span>
Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della
</span></span>


----------



## nh_greg

Hey Della,

Good to hear from you again! I've missed reading your updates. Tell you Mom to bundle up and take you for a walk, even in the cold. It may take a little longer to warm up, but you'll both learn to really enjoy the cold weather. I take Eko no matter what the temperature, or weather.... in fact he LOVES to go snowshoeing in the woods with me. All we need is one more decent storm and we'll have enough snow for that around here. Tell you Mom that snowshoeing will TIRE YOU OUT, and when you get back home you'll sleep for hours and smile the whole time!!! 

I think I was in your neck of the woods on Wednesday for work. I've had to go there a few times, and will be returning in a couple weeks to finish up the job. I hit some snow in the mountains driving down 89 on the way home. It sure is nice to see it starting to snow more and more.....

Anyway, nice to hear from you, and good luck in your training on Saturday.

Greg


----------



## CWhite

Greg,

Nice to hear from you! 

Della has cause me to purchase two new pairs of ski pants and a matching jacket. I had already purchased new gloves and hats. I am not searching for an ultra warm boots. I would prefer these not be bulky as Ms. Della is light on her feet. 

I hope you enjoyed being in our neck of the woods. I bet the drive on 890 was beautiful. One of my favorite sections of the highway is between Waterbury and RIchmond. There are some rocks with a waterfall that always freeze beautifully at this time of year. 

Carolyn


----------



## nh_greg

Carolyn,

Not to hijack your Della thread..... If you want really light, waterproof boots that are not bulky, go to a snowmobile shop. My feet have always been cold in the winter. I purchased a good pair of snowmobile boots last year, and I no longer need 3 pairs of socks on my feet. I went out riding last year in -20 for 8 or 9 hours, and only had one ONE pair of socks and my feet were warm all day. The boots are flexible, light, and of course cost more than the average winter boot, but well worth it! 

I actually love to see along the highways where the water freezes as it seeps out of the rock, or comes down from the top. There are some massive ice formations out there for sure. I don't know if I saw that particular one, but I will look my next trip up to Burlington. I do know where there are some real nice ones on 89 in NH. That is one of the nice things about driving all over New England! I was actually down near Newburyport Ma last week, and saw a hawk sitting on a speed limit sign looking for something to eat I imagine. Just amazing. 


Anyway,


----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-size: 17pt'>[<span style="color: #FF0000"> Sans MS]*<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>
HI everybody! 

How are you? Are you ready for the holidays? I am! I know Mom is going to tell Santa that I have been a good girl.

Last week Mom said I needed something to line my crate. She went to our favorite dog store and looked at beds. There were some really nice stuffed ones with non-slip backs. Mom took one look and knew I would destroy it.
So, she settled on a basic fleece bed with no stuffing. (They do not make this style of bed anymore.) She bought one in PINK. It is so pretty. Mom knows I am a girly-girl who loves things in feminine colors. 
It is very similar to this bed: http://www.precisionpet.com/detail.aspx?id=95. 

When Mom brought it home and put it in my crate, guess what? I started to try and chew it. Mom gave me my peanut butter stuffed bone - but I was more interested in trying to chew up my new bed. Mom was NOT having any of that!







She immediately removed the bed. She said something about "Money not growing on trees and so on." 

Well, I have also started to try and get my way. When Mom goes upstairs, I start barking. Of course, when she comes down I stop.







Well, Mom decided to put my collar and leash on. She figured she would issue a correction at a distance. Well, when she came back down - she noticed the leash







was off. I had, ahem, chewed through the leash.







The only thing left hanging on my collar was the metal part and about a 1/2 inch of leash Goodbye 30 foot leash!









The next day she tried it with the ten foot leash. She was only gone about 2 minutes. She had to say bye to that one, too!







She said that I am a BRAT! She said she is going to put me on the corner with one of those "Will work for food signs." So I can earn my keep! THE HORROR!







I know I am a working dog but she needs to know I am a pampered princess. I flutter my big brown eyes to get what I want!









So, Mom thinks I look a bit thin. She is trying to raise my food intake to two cups a day. She said she is going to take me to get weighed. She also told me I smell like a dog and need a bath. I have not gone this long without a bath. I think we are going on Tuesday. 

So, what is on your Christmas list? Mom said I need a fur saver and leather collar. I told her I want a lot of stuffed peanut butter bones. YUM!

*</span></span></span>
Take care everyone,

Paws, Licks and Fur,


Della


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #3333FF"><span style='font-size: 20pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Hi everyone,

HAPPY NEW YEAR! Wow! It is 2008 already! I will be one in a few months!

How was your holiday season? Mine was just DANDY! 

I have a LOT to tell. I have so much to tell, I don't know WHERE to start! 


Let's see..







..Oh, yes! I LOVE the snow. I love to hop around in it and eat it, too. Mom went out and bought some ski clothes because she was tired of freezing on the other end of the leash. SHe is nice and warm now when we are outside. I think she said she needs to get some new boots. I told her to be good and Santa would bring some for Christmas. 

I was so stinky.







I have never gone that long without a bath. Mom said that we should start 2008 on a CLEAN note. So, on January 1st - we went to the dog wash.







Mom wasn't sure about my reaction - so she took a LOT of treats. I must say this was a smart move on her part. 

When we got into our wash room - I refuse to walk up the ramp. I sat by the door and Mom had to physically lift me into the tub. Mom felt it was wiser to keep my collars and leash on. She didn't want to use the collar attached to the sink. 

I complained and whined for a long time. Mom was calm and firm with me. She uses this really nice shampoo and conditioner by Cain and Able. 

I finally tricked














mom into thinking I was going along with her. I waited to until she moved just a little to the left and then I had a CLEAR jump. So, I jumped out of the tub.







Well, Mom being Mom, just picked me up and put me back into the tub. Finally, I just lay down and let her wash me. I must admit I LOVE







when she brushes my lathered skin with the Zoom Groom by Kong. 

After we finished the bath - I was ready to go. Mom dried me off with some towels. She didn't want to push her luck by trying the forced air dryer on me. 

When we went home - Dad wanted to go sledding. Mom wasn't keen about me romping after she had just beautified me. She gave in and off we went. 

There were entirely too many people there for Mom's taste. Mom and I played ball for a bit and then she put me i n the car. She wanted to observe the other dogs before she brought me back out. There was a German Shepherd miz tied to a tree, a lab a pit bull mix and some other dogs. 

Mom came and pulled me out of the car. She (of course) kept me attached to a 30 foot 5/8 training leash. She NEVER let me go. We sat and watched everyone sled and I started whining because I wanted to play with the little kids. A man and his daughter came over to admire me. Mom let them pet me. On the way back to the car, I decided I had to bark at my fellow German Shepherd Dog. Mom says I have a BIG MOUTH! Then it was time to go home. 

Today Mom took me out for a ride. We stopped at the vet's office. I went in but Mom could tell I was nervous. I got on the scale and sat for mom. I weigh 37.4 pounds. I have gained 5 pounds since October. The lady who worked in the vet's office said I was very beautiful. She said I had a nice shiny coat and she said my face was very expressive. She also gave me a few treats. I didn't want to leave. Mom said it was time for me to go. 

It is time for me to take a nap. Mom said I may get to go out for another ride. 

Take care.
</span></span></span>

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## kelso

nice to hear from you della







sounds like you had good holidays! how old are you now?


----------



## CWhite

Hi Kelso,

I am 9 1/2 months old!


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #009900"><span style='font-size: 20pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>
HI everybody!









How are you! I am just GREAT!







We went out for a ride today. I really like that. 

A lady saw me and said I was beautiful!







How about that? 

Mom went to sign me up for an agility class today. It was FULL! mom and I are so disappointed.







However, they may add another class. I hope we can get into it. 

Mom bought some more food and treats for me today. 

She bought my favorite peanut butter stuffed bone







. Mom bought the small bone today. She asked Ms. April if the bone was edible and Ms. April recommended Mom throw away the bone if it became cracked or chewed. She said they became brittle when that happened. (This is why mom bought the small bone.) 

Mom also bought some edible lamb bones. I LOVE THESE! I can't wait for her to give them to me! 

She also had to order a new tray for my crate. I have cracked and put holes in the one I have. Mom said when the new tray comes in she is going to have cow mats cut to the size of the tray. She is going to line my tray with it. 

I can't wait for tomorrow. We are going to train. YAY! I LOVE to run amuck! (Well, at training I am not allowed to run amuck.) 

Anyway, it is time for me to go to sleep. I will write more about my day tomorrow. 

By the way, Mom gave me a really great present for Christmas. I can't wait to share it with you guys. 

Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur 
</span></span></span>


----------



## onyx'girl

Della, are you too young for agility? My trainer suggested waiting til Onyx grows and matures more. It may be harmful for the bone plates to start before 18 months, so mmaybe it was a good thing the class was full...Happy New Year!


----------



## CWhite

Hi,

This is Carolyn. I am Della's person. Thanks for your concern.









I checked with Della's breeder to make sure it would be okay. 

The facility we are using has a special flooring.

http://www.wagglesvt.com/facility.html


----------



## debbiebrown

there is puppy agility, and i totally believe in it. Neka my youngest did puppy agility at 4-5 months old. its an awesome way for them to get used to balance, different surfaces, etc. also, they adjust any jumps to no higher than the pups back, so there is no chance for injury. i totally reommend agility for any shpeherd pup. its a good exercise because alot of pups progress in finding their back legs in doing these ecercises.
go for it Della!

debbie


----------



## debbiebrown

BTW. Della please excuse my mis-spelling of a few words above. i am sure your mommy wants you to learn correct spelling! lol!

debbie


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #000099"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 20pt'>Hi everyone,









I have a LOT to tell. Mom is really, really proud of me.
















We trained on Saturday. Mom brought me into the facility for obedience/attention. I was SUPERB!







I ignored all the other dogs.







I sat. I downed and stayed PUT! Mom was even able to walk to the opposite side of the building. I sat and just looked at her.









After that we went back outside. I just hung out in my crate. 

Mom decided she would have me do some tug work today. Now, I have only done tug work on two other occasions (over the last few months.) 

Mom was nervous and I picked up on it. This time when we went back into the building, I was excited. When I get excited I am WOUND UP! 

The helper suggested Mom stand next to a fellow club member while he held the leash. Mom agreed to it. Well, I am a FIRECRACKER! I don't know if Mom told you I am quick and agile. 

I grabbed onto that tug as if it were nobody's business.







The helper decided to "tap" me on the side with his hand. Well, I DID NOT LET GO! He then "tapped" me on the other side. I STILL HELD ON!









The helper said "I don't need this. This is a confident little puppy. She's not scared of the helper." He unwrapped the leash from the tug and came at me holding it with both hands. Let's just say" "Well, I don''t back down. Yeh (?) I stand my ground...." *Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers * 

Mom was so PROUD of me. She is also a schmuck because she became teary -eyed. (SHEESH!)
















Anyway, Mom has now set another goal for us to meet. She is having more confidence in her training abilities. 

I think she became a little discouraged when I was going through my fear period. She also compares herself to the other people in her club. Most of them have at least five years experience. A few of them have over twenty years experience. I told her she needs to relax and take it one day at a time. 

Anyway, it is time for me to go to bed. I have an early morning ride. 
</span></span></span>
Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur


Della


----------



## rokanhaus

Go Della go!!!

Dog training is a fabulous way to grow and blossom as a person. so much about yourself will change and improve as you become a better handler. Because of schutzhund, crowds no longer intimidate me, people with more experience no longer intimidate me, I am far more confident, and more black and white with the people in my life...it is amazing the progression you will take as a human, while your dog also follows along the same path.

As a breeder, I often prefer the first time schutzhund handler FAR more than the experienced homes. Sounds odd right? It is the type of owner that you are that often provides the better home for the dog. You have no concrete outline of what you want your dog to be, you are not looking for any weakness to call the dog a failure before he reflects upon your own skills as a handler, the dog is not just a replaceable means to a goal, you will love her no matter what. Your dog gets to enjoy you off the schutzhund field too..and has a full enriched life. 

So,...if you are ever feeling like a hopeless beginner...know that WE all were at least once. And it doesn't matter....Della will love you no matter what mistakes you make, just as you will for hers. It is a fun, very worthwhile journey. 

Just like you cannot describe to the newly pregnant mom and dad-to-be the miracle of it all and how magical it all is...the same is in Schutzhund with the dog and handler. The bond and relationship cannot be described as you progress through the stages and milestones...you have to experience it first hand to really understand.


I'm here!! Right behind you to support you in any way I can.


You will make mistakes. She is a good dog, she will overcome them. She will definitely teach you more than you teach her. They always told me when I had my first dog that I would wish for him 3 dogs later..when I had the skills to match him. Not true entirely, I like the dogs I have now better, but I understood what they were saying.









So far..looks like Della is doing fabulous, and alot of that credit goes to you!!! I also think it is super that you are going one step at a time ( only 2 bite sessions ever and she is almost 10 months old)..and allowing her the time to grow up.


----------



## kelso

yeah della







i like to read your stories as they help me too what we are doing with Kelso, as first timers in Sch so thanks Della and Carolyn.

And Kandi that was great great advice!


----------



## CWhite

Kandi,

Thank you. I have printed this and will keep it close at hand. 

She has the focus - now I know I need to transfer that to ME. 

I have been practicing distractions with her. Although it is more of getting her to STAY in a sit/down with her ball on the ground near her. She can do it - but it takes everything she has. (You can see it in her body language et cetera.) 

Carolyn


----------



## CWhite

Well,

I have GREAT news! Mommy and I are starting AGILITY! YIPPEE!! Mom signed me up today! We start in approximately two weeks!

Mom and i went for a walk today. She has also been taking me on errands. Mom said that I have been more relaxed. She thinks it is because I like to be a part of everything. DUH! Sheesh. You think she would know me by now! 

How are you guys doing? 

Take care, 

Paws, Licks and Fur

Della


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #33CC00"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 20pt'> 

Yesterday I went to training. Mom is a little miffed with me. I didn’t listen to her during playtime. I was playing with another puppy and he either fell over or went into submission. I didn’t back off him and kept growling. Mom called me and well, I ignored her. She didn’t chase me because she thought you were never supposed to give chase. (Mom really, REALLY wanted to chase me.) She was NOT HAPPY WITH MY BEHAVIOR AT ALL. She put the leash on me and made me sit. After that I was fine. 
Prior to playtime we went worked on focus building exercises. I did quite well with those. 
We also worked on our heeling. Mom’s trainer told her she needs to stop being so mechanical. (I now call mom ROBOHANDLER. hee!) She told her she needs to vary the tone in her voice an show a little more excitement when I do as I am asked. Mom’s trainer told her she understood that this is a lot of information to assimilate and act upon. She said Mom needs relax and stop getting frustrated. 
On another note, Mom’s trainer said that in an enclosed situation (where cornering of an, ahem, escapee was possible) she should chase and catch me. Now, I know our trainer has TONS of experience, but as she ever seen me RUN! Better yet, has she ever seen MOM run? Mom runs about as fast as a turtle on NyQuil trying to pull an elephant. Mom would never, ever catch me. I am WAY to quick. 
Anyway, it is time for me to go. Take care. 
</span></span></span>

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## kelso

Della and Carolyn,

I must say you guys crack me up!!! Much is the same around our house, so don't get too discouraged..i like how your stories are real and not "everything is perfect all the time" cause it isnt! at least around here!

so thanks for sharing the stories, helps me to stay sane, hope you are too


----------



## CWhite

http://www.dellasdiary.com/DellasDiary/Diary/Entries/2008/1/15_Fugitive.html


----------



## nh_greg

> Originally Posted By: Carolynhttp://www.dellasdiary.com/DellasDiary/Diary/Entries/2008/1/15_Fugitive.html


GREAT JOB!!! Now we have our own "Della's page" website to check! How often will this be updated???? 

I like this page best! *My favorite page today* 

One more question.... what's the RSS thing? I've seen it around, but never subscribed. 

Nice job Carolyn.... ah excuse me, nice job Della on your trials and tribulations on raising a human









Greg


----------



## CWhite

Hi Greg,

This is the ROBOHANDLER. (That little brat, calling me names!) 

The page will be updated as things happen. The design is not finish. There are more things to be added and this will happen slowly. 

As you know, Ms. Della loves having her picture taken. Those need to be added and a few other things. 

I am so glad you like it! 


Carolyn


----------



## CWhite

> Quote: more question.... what's the RSS thing? I've seen it around, but never subscribed.




I haven't activated the subscription link. I eventually intend to do so. I should have removed it - but forgot to. I will let you know when the subscription link works. 

Carolyn


----------



## CWhite

Hi everyone,

My diary and photo albums were updated today. 

http://dellasdiary.com/DellasDiary/Home.html

Della


----------



## CWhite

Hi everyone,

I am so happy. We finally were able to get to agility class. it has been so long since I have done any sort of training. 

I did extremely well. I went up and down the A-Frame. I went down the A-frame WITHOUT the use of treats. I also went through the tire. 

Now, just to let you know, I don't jump very high. All the obstacles are set to the lowest height. The obstacles are set low because I am still a puppy and I am not fully developed. 

Now, my instructor told mom that she likes me a lot. She said that once I know what is expected of me, I oblige quite willingly. She told mom that I am willing to work with her. 

Mom asked if the instructor thought I would be able to compete. The instructor said she feels I would be a "prime candidate". Mom was tickled-







pinked to hear that. 

Now, my class is off-leash. The instructor is not fond of my training collar. Mom leaves the collar on me,because she knows how bratty and opportunistic I am.









Mom is so happy with me. She is glad she brought me home from Auntie Kandi's. 

So, how are all of you? I hope you are well. 

By the way, my sister (littermate) Dima found a nice home. Dima is pictured with me in my newborn picture. She is the bigger puppy. Mom and I just want to thank Greg for making her a member of his pack. 

Take care.

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## kelso

heya della! sounds like you are having fun and not giving mom tooo much trouble


----------



## debbiebrown

Della,
so glad you are doing agility! you will love it! its a very good sport for you and helps develop focus and self control. plus its a blast!
i have no dout you will excell in it!

debbie


----------



## CWhite

Della's Diary has been updated. The web site has also been updated with links to other web sties, photographs, and Della's pedigree. Some of the archived diary entries have also been updated. 


http://dellasdiary.com/DellasDiary/Home.html


----------



## kelso

the "read more" option isnt working for the latest blog entry!! can you post it here?

thanks


----------



## CWhite

EGAD!!!


----------



## CWhite

There isn’t much to report today.

We trained last night. I used a bite pillow for the first time. I have a good grip and don’t like to let go. 

I won’t bark during protection. I make a high-pitched sound. My helper, (Yes, he belongs to me) said it is because of my high prey drive. mom said I need to bark at TRAINING just like I do when we are in the car and anyone comes too close for my liking. 

I need to take a nap. I will speak with you guys soon. 

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Djinga “Della” von Rokanhaus


----------



## CWhite

HI everyone,

This is a note to inform you that I am having issues with the site. I have not quite figured out why it's happening, but I am working on it. 

I will continue to update on the site and this forum until I can get it worked out. 

The photo albums are working fine and I have updated them.


----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-size: 20pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style="color: #336666"> It is freezing here. You can put ice cream outside and it won’t melt. Seriously. 
It has been a challenging week fro me thus far. My agility class was canceled because of the weather. I wished old man winter would be less crotchety on Wednesdays. He seems to get crotchety every time I need to run amuck. I need to give him a call! 
Mom has found a partial solution to my “bossy barking” as she calls it. I have a tendency to start demanding she hurry it along when it is time for us to go outside. I get very. ahem, assertive. Mom used to put my training collar on with my nylon leash. Well, as you can imagine I made short work of that. So, she bought a leash made of chain links. When Mom is about to put on her boots (if I am not outside of my crate) she puts the leash on me. I am then very quiet. The funny thing about this is mom has not had to issue any corrections. Last night all she had to do was pick up the leash (it wasn’t attached to me) and I was quiet. I heard her tell Dad she’ll continue doing this for the next thirty days until it becomes a habit. (I am rolling my eyes at her because it takes thirty days for HUMANS to form habits, not dogs. SHEESH!) 
Now, I have a very special announcement to make tomorrow. Please make sure you check my diary tomorrow. 
I hope you have a nice weekend and are all warm wherever you are.
</span></span></span>

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## CWhite

*1 for ONE*

Hi everyone,

Here is the link to my web site. There is a new diary entry. 
Please enjoy the music. (It only plays once when you open the home page.)

http://dellasdiary.com/DellasDiary/Home.html


----------



## kelso

*Re: 1 for ONE*

wow Della what a cool idea, and so nice for you to share with others on you b-day! Happy Birthday!~ will we get some 1 yr old pictures??


----------



## CWhite

*Re: 1 for ONE*

Kelso, 

I have been bugging mom to take pictures. She plans to take some next time we go to training. She's being wimpy about going out in the cold.


----------



## CWhite

*Re: 1 for ONE*

Hi everyone,

The diary has been updated. There are new pictures in the MORE PHOTOS section. 

http://dellasdiary.com/DellasDiary/Diary/Diary.html

Carolyn


----------



## CWhite

*Re: 1 for ONE*

http://dellasdiary.com/DellasDiary/Diary/Diary.html


----------



## CWhite

Hi everyone,

Here is the link to today's entry:

http://dellasdiary.com/DellasDiary/Diary/Diary.html


----------



## kelso

hi della,

I hope everyone gets a chance to see your one for one fundraiser!
I think it is great


----------



## CWhite

Hi everyone,

This is Carolyn. Ms. Della has actually allowed me to use the computer.

I will slowly add ALL the posts from Della's Diary. So, if there is anything you are looking for you will eventually have access to all the posts. 

I will also be adding a few new features to the site. I think some of you will be pleased with the additions. 

I will eventually add all (if not most of) Della's pictures. My hard drive crashed a few months ago and we are still in the process of rebuilding the library. (I had over 30,000 pictures on there.) 

I will add more of my father's pictures as he sends them to me. I have a few friends that like looking at his photos , and I figured a few of you might enjoy them, too. 

Again, all of this will be done over time. 

I want to thank you all for reading this.


----------



## CWhite

1 for ONE!


http://dellasdiary.com/DellasDiary/1_for_ONE.html


----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-size: 20pt'> <span style="color: #3366FF"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> 
Hi Everyone,

I am sooooo excited! Tomorrow is my birthday! I will be ONE! 

Right now I am at the doggy hotel. Mom had to leave me there because she had to go to Texas. 
She has called to check on me and they said I am doing just fine! 
Mom told me she misses me and wishes we could have cake tomorrow. She said we will have my party when she comes back!

Now, have you heard about what we are doing to celebrate my first year of life? We are asking everyone to send ONE dollar to Brightstar German Shepherd Rescue in NY. They help a lot of dogs who have fallen on hard times. Sometimes their companions die and no family members will take them in. Sometimes they get lost and can't find their way home. In many cases these dogs are very ill with ailments like heartworm, bordatella,or mange. Sometimes they are malnourished. The good people of Brightstar help them by feeding them and taking them to the vet. They also find them kind and loving homes to live in until they can find a permanent place to live. 

Will you please help by donating to the "1 for ONE" fundraiser? it is only ONE DOLLAR! This dollar will be S-T-R-E-T-C-H-E-D as far as it can go!

When you go to my web page, http://WWW.DELLASDIARY.COM, please click on the big, red, bow. This will take you DIRECTLY to the page with all the details about BrightStar and the dogs they are helping.
Please send the money to the address listed (via link) on the page. Please make sure you put "1 for ONE" or Della's Diary, so we can know you are part of the fundraiser. 

Thanks for reading my diary and donating to a very worthy cause! I am off to bed!

</span> </span> </span> 
Take care!


Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## CWhite

HI everyone,

I am working on uploading Della's new update. I am having a few issues due to the size of the file(s). 

A few quick notes about the next few weeks: 

I will be adding more photos
We have started a new feature in Della's Diary. We think you will enjoy it. 
We will be extending the "1 for ONE" fundraiser by two weeks. (the trip I took was unexpected and I do not want that to impact the fundraiser in a negative way.) 
In the future, we will be asking for your input on things you'd like to see. 

Della and I would like to thank you all for supporting our site. We enjoy writing and taking photographs for you. 

THANKS!


----------



## CWhite

Here is Della's new update. 

To find about "1 for ONE", please click on the BIG, RED BOW!



http://www.dellasdiary.com/DellasDiary/Home.html


----------



## BowWowMeow

Hi Della,

I just read your new diary entry. I think your mom is a bit hard on herself! I go to agility class too. Lots of dogs bark at my class! There is a really handsome young rottie in one of my classes and he and I always bark at each other and run over and try to get the other one to play. Our teacher doesn't mind though cause she says we're just acting like dogs! My mom takes really yummy treats for me to class and a clicker. When I hear that clicker I know I'm getting a piece of hot dog so I pay attention to her! Maybe your mom could try that? There is a great thread on the board right now on clicker training Schutzhund dogs. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=633547&page=1&fpart=1

Here are some posts from there that Maggie Rose Lee posted that might help you and your mom work together:


Clicker Training a Schutzund puppy http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KiMnDqdna-Y

http://www.germanshepherdk9.com/Training.html

http://www.schutzhund-training.com/index.html

You tell me which of these puppies don't look to be connected to their trainers?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnfcYj9m7uA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIHDwnK6DOw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJP9QCXhL1k


----------



## BowWowMeow

And I forgot to say that we energetic, smart dogs like to get out and work in all weather! And it sure helps our overall behavior! My mom says that unless I get 2 hours of exercise/training a day I am a big pain in the butt!









--Rafi


----------



## CWhite

BOWWOW,

THanks, I'll read those thread. 

Yep, I agree with the exercise. I know that is MY doing or (undoing) if you will.


----------



## CWhite

Della is officially a "big girl" now. 

She is in HEAT! (YIKES!)


----------



## CWhite

Hi everyone,

I hope you are all well. I am fine. 

Mom has been soooo busy. She left the computer room locked, so I have not been able to update my diary. 

I am a "big girl" now. I had my first heat cycle. Mom thinks I am almost finished with it. 

I have been acting a little str


----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style="color: #FF0000">
Hi everyone,

I hope you are all well. I am fine. 

Mom has been soooo busy. She left the computer room locked, so I have not been able to update my diary. 

I am a "big girl" now. I had my first heat cycle. Mom thinks I am almost finished with it. 

I have been acting a little strange. I GROWLED at mom (on more than one occasion). I NEVER growl at Mom. Mom can normally stick her hand in my food bowl while I am eating. I normally continue eating and ignore her hand.

The first time I growled at her. Mom said, "No", put on my leash and pulled me out of my crate. She picked up the bowl, pt it down and made me wait (as she always does). She then released me to eat. 

the next time Mom fed me, she put on my collar and leash. She released me to eat and when she walked by, I growled. She quickly corrected my behavior. 

Mom believes my heat cycle was the cause of this "strange" behavior. The reason she believes this is because she fed me in the same manner she always did. 

This weekend was so awesome. Mom and I met one of Auntie Kandi's friends, Claudia. She gave a seminar this weekend about a lot of dog-related things: tracking, obedience, the forced retrieve and a whole bunch of other stuff. She knows so much, she is like a doggie encyclopedia. 

Mom and I need to work on my focus. I am just a wee-bit on the excitable side. So, mom will be working on making me follow around her hand and also having me look at her. 

Today, I tracked! It was only the third time I ever tracked! (the last time was in August? Or was it September?) Anyway, did REALLY, REALLY WELL! I seem to have some "natural" ability. Mom says we are going to work on tracking once a week. She said it is going to kill her back, but she'll do it just for me. 

I want you guys to know that Mom has something going on. I don't quite understand what, she just said I wouldn't be able to update my diary regularly like I used to. She said it is a temporary situation. She promised that she would let me update, but said she would not be able to give me a schedule. I hope you guys still read my diary. 

By the way, Mom said if you have the opportunity to attend a seminar with Claudia, GO! You will learn so much!









So, what have you guys been up to? Are you enjoying the weather? 

</span></span></span>
Take care, 

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della

PS

Remind me to tell you guys about "Rocco" next time.


----------



## ThreeDogs

Della, 

It's nice to hear from you again!! Maybe you mom could post some pictures when she has an extra minute or two..

I hope your mom is okay, maybe now would be a good time to go easy on her.


----------



## nh_greg

Hey Della,

It's Dima's Dad here. Sounds as if you and Dima have a LOT in common as far as tracking ability. Dima LOVES to stick her nose into everything that is in sight, and since you're Dima's sister, odds are that you have a lot in common. We're going to start Dima off in the next week or so doing some basic tracking stuff, and I'm SURE she's going to do well in it. 

I saw a picture of you and Dima's sister Degan at Schutzhund training, and I'm betting that you three have more in common than you think. I'll have to send the picture to your mom so she can see your other sister working.

Tell your mom to hang in there and get over her temporary situation soon.... I enjoy reading your updates.

Affectionately,
Dima's Dad

P.S. With all these D names, I'm getting confused!! Della, Dima, and Degan. It's enough to make this old brain cringe!


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #3333FF"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 20pt'>Hi everyone,

It has been an interesting week. I did well in my crate and couldn't wait for mom to come home and take me for a walk. 

Mom took me on a brisk walk and I enjoyed it. I miss her. 

Today, we went for a long walk. We stopped at a car dealership and Mom decided to look around. (She likes cars.) Interestingly enough, no one came out to ask us if we needed help. I wonder why?









Mom says I am out of shape. I keep up but I get sooooooo tired. She teases me and says I am like and old lady. She said she is going to "whip me into shape". 

I was able to get into a little mischief. Mom decided to inspect my crate today. A good thing she did. My crate has 2 hinges on each sidepanel. Well, somehow four of those hinges became "unhinged". I wonder how that happened?























Anyway, it is time for me to go to bed and time for mom to do some chores. 
</span></span></span>

Take care! 

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## kelso

nice to hear from ya, Della







hope mom is doing good to


----------



## CWhite

<span style='font-size: 20pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style="color: #CC0000">Hi everyone,

I hope you are enjoying your weekend. The weather 'round these parts is GREAT!









I am fine and so is mom. Mom is sooo tired. She told me she misses allowing me to blog. She also misses playing with me. 

Let's see a LOT has happened since I last shared with you. 

First, let's talk about THE CAT! Mom took me out around 5:00 one afternoon. I did my business and started tracking. I am ALWAYS tracking something - nothing unusual about that. Well, unbeknownst to Mom I was tracking the cat. Mom was half-heartedly holding the leash. She hadn't seen the cat and there were no other dogs out. Guess what? I FOUND HIM.







He (thought) was hiding in the bushes. 

Well, it was OFF to the races! I pulled and was able to yank the leash out of Mom's hand. Mom yelled for me (still didn't know I was chasing after the cat) and of course I didn't listen. We went down the hill and came back up and the cat headed for home. (He has a kitty door.) Mom was flustered and was caught totally off guard. As we were running toward his house (I was in HOT pursuit) Mom regained her composure and said "SIT!". By then he had barely squeeked inside and I listened to Mom and sat down. The one good thing about this incident is if the cat sees me - he goes into his house. Before he just used to sit and look at me, no he respects my space. 

A few mornings ago, Mom and I went out for our morning break. Of course, Mom had me on a leash. Well, our neighbor was saying by to a friend and out came Scarlett bounding towards me. She is a Golden Retriever. This has happened before while Mom and I were in our front yard and on our porch. Mom (when the prior incidents happened) stepped in front of me and said" NO!" and took me back into the house. I, of course, growled the whole time with my a and tail in an upright position. 

This time, we were a good distance away from the front door and Mom was dressed in a suit. Well, I was growling the whole time. Mom doesn't think Scarlett growled, but her owner finally was able to get the remote to the shock collar. Mom and I heard a yelp and she went running home. Mom hopes this is not going to be a problem. Mom hopes the electrical correction given to her will teach her not to come charging at me. 

I also went to the vet for an update on my shot. I was very happy to go to the vets office and gave everyone kisses. Mom was even able to get me to down on the examination table. The trips to the office for treats and no exams WORK! There was no shaking or trying to escape to the car. As a matter of fact, I wanted to STAY! 

I weigh 51.2 pounds and the vet said that I may ALWAYS be a puppy because I get soooo excited. 

Mom and I also discussed the RAW diet with the vet. He said he is not fond of the RAW diet because he sees a lot of gastrointestinal tract problems with dogs on this diet. Mom found this interesting. He named a few food she said he felt were excellent for dogs. They were: Science Diet, Eukanuba, and Purina Dog chow. He also told Mom her choice of California Natural (for the kibble portion of my diet) was an excellent choice). 

He said that people forget we have domesticated dogs who have changed over the years and not wolves. 

Mom is not sure if the dogs he is mentioning with GI tract problems are only being given raw meat/poultry or if they are being given additional components to their diets. 

Mom is going to give our vet the nutritional information from our RAW food to the vet. He was not familiar with it. 

How have all of you guys been? I miss you and hope you guys miss me too.
</span></span></span>

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


----------



## kelso

Hi Della! I have missed your updates! Hope you guys are doing good.
um, how bout some pics?!?!?!?

I wonder about the vet and his stance on RAW, did he give you the specific problems and how many dogs he has seen these problems in? The foods that he mentioned as good were, er, interesting


----------



## CWhite

Kelso,

HI! No pics yet. I'll try to get some. She has grown!

Yes, the foods the vet mentioned were interesting. HE is very well respected here. He has a thriving practice and deals with other types of animals: rabbits, reptiles and birds. 

He has been in practice for a very long time and he was recommended to me by my trainer . She has extensive experience with GSD's and wouldn't take her dogs to just anyone. 

I'll be taking Della in for x-rays (routine) and at that time I will discuss this with him. 

He owns gun dogs and I am not sure as to what he feeds them, but their coats are very nice. 

I don't plan to switch Della's food - she's doing great on what she is eating.


----------



## kelso

Hey Carolyn and Della!

how are things? any updates?
hope all is well


----------



## kelso

bump

how are you guys?? just wondering? keeping cool in this heat i am sure


----------



## kelso

it wont let me go to your link anymore??

the dellasdiary link?

what have you all been up too?


----------



## CWhite

Hi everybody!

Man it has been so busy for mom in the last few months. 
Well, she finished her training. FINALLY! It was a very intense training. She had a minimum of four hours of homework a night and ten to twelve hours of homework on the weekend. 
I've been okay - but I miss her. I know she misses me too!
I had a really bad case of diarrhea a few weeks ago and mom had to take me to the animal hospital. I DID NOT have giardia and I was given antibiotics. The thing that puzzles Mom is I am always my happy energetic self. Even if I am "under the weather" 
Mom has changed the platform on the web site and hope to be back on line by next weekend. She and I would like to thank you for all your patience and support.
How have all of you been? I hope you have all been well.


----------



## CWhite

HI!

It didn't rain today so Mom was FINALLy able to take me to the playground!
I had so much fun. I ran up the stairs, went down the slide, tried to go UP the slide, but slipped and fell. I didn't give up! Every time I fell, I just got right back up and went at it again! 
My diarrhea seems to have gone away. I was having plain white rice for dinner and today mom gave me a reduced portion of my kibble. Mom is anxious to get me back to full size portion and my raw nuggets. 
How have all of you been?

Paws, Licks and Fur, 

Della


----------



## CWhite

bump


----------



## CWhite

http://dellasdiary.com/DellasDiary/Diary/Entries/2008/9/7_Playtime.html


----------



## CWhite

PET OF THE MONTH!!

I submitted this back in MARCH! Since then a lot has happened. I was very surprised when I opened the mailbox and found the announcement.


http://www.pfwvt.com/pom.html

Carolyn


----------



## CWhite

I do have a ton of stuff for Brightstar German Shepherd Rescue. I hope to mail it next week.


----------



## CWhite

bump


----------



## GSDOwner2008

Congratulations on the Pet of the month! I know I don't post much here, but I wanted to let you know I enjoy reading Della's Diary!


----------



## CWhite

Thanks. I hope to start updating again very soon.


----------



## Keegan62

hELLOOOO DELLA
you sexy thing

HMMM 
My name Is JACK
I am sorta cute and I like your lifestyle can we have a playdate or can I come and visit you for a week or two?

I got stuck with two old foggies,,,, they do what they can but they do not have a clue, I kinda have stoped being so bad because I thought the old Bimbo was going to have a heart attack chasing me around the table.... But being old they buy me lots of stuff I could pack a big suitcase and take the Amtrak to see you I will bring my own food.....


Do you Like Pina coladas?


----------



## kelso

Have not seen you all in awhile?!?!?

How is Ms Della?


----------



## CWhite

Hey everyone,

I hope to update this week. I have a few days off from work. 
IT has been an eventful few months for us.


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #3333FF"><span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> 
Happiness is a beautiful spring day!
Mom took me to the playground this morning. I was soooooooo HAPPY!
It has been forever since we just hung out. 

Mom told me I could just "be a dog" I liked that but pondered what in the world she was talking about. I mean I am ALWAYS a dog!
So, mom took my long line and my jolly ball. She just let me play with the ball and walk around. She would occasionally say, "Della, come". I of course would run over with my ball in my mouth. The only thing is, she'd scratch me and say,"Good girl" and let me be on my way. 
She is being soooo cheap. She used to give me food! What's up with THAT!? 

Anyway, she had me go on the slide and through a tunnel. I don't really get the slide. I start halfway down and then I JUMP off. First, she tried to get me to go on the swirly slide , but I decided I needed to JUMP off that one. I did a back flip and mom just looked at me in disbelief. I, of course, got up and kept on going. She told me she will not try to get me on the swirly slide again. 

I was so pooped when we got home. I drank a bowl of water and then I plopped in my crate, That position wasn't doing the job, so I decided to try laying on my side. That did it. 

How have you guys been? I have so much to tell you. I do hope you tune in. I have missed you terribly. 

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della 








</span></span></span>


----------



## middleofnowhere

She's so pooped she couldn't pose for a pic?


----------



## debbiebrown

So glad to hear how Della's doing! Brother Sam is getting big as well, a bit on the thin side, but we are working on that!
please post some pics, i bet she's really filling out now!

happy spring!

debbie


----------



## kelso

hi Della!

Just saw that you posted in March. Said you had alot to tell everyone! I checked out your diary and did not see any new entries?!?!?

So what is up Ms. Della?







And I agree with the above, where are some pics?!

Hope you are enjoying some spring weather!







and also that you and mom are having a great time


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #3333FF"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 14pt'>

Hi everyone,

How are you? I just want you to know that I will be logging entries to my diary on here. This will only be temporary. 

Mom has been so busy. She is pulling her hair out. She looks s if she is blowing her coat. Anyway, yesterday we went to get my nails trimmed, but the grooming salon closed a little early. Mom says we need to get my nails trimmed or pretty soon i'll be able to scale trees like a sloth. 

We went to play ball yesterday. I was soooooo HAPPY. mom says that i am out of shape and she said I am a bit of a porker. I asked her, if she has admired _HER OWN_ silhouette in the mirror lately? Harumph! I told her if she would just let me outside while she is away at work, I'd burn ALL the winter calories off.

We are going to see Claudia Romard this weekend. I am soooo excited. We are FINALLy going to do some training. I told mom I am bored off my tree and told her it is about time we went back to work. . I suggested she quit her job, but she said I would have to become one of those "Will work for food" dogs. 

After a LOT of nagging, she finally bought me a new drive so we can have space for my pictures and web updates. 

She also finally has me on the correct RAW to Kibble portion. I am back to my PRIMAL NUGGETS. This week she said she bought QUAIL and Duck for me. I am licking my chops. I LOVE MY NUGGETS. I ALWAYS eat those first. 

What have you guys been up to? Are any of you going to train?

Take care. 

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della
</span></span></span>


----------



## BowWowMeow

Hi Della! 

Nice to hear from you again! Sounds like you need a friend like me to help you get the proper exercise!







Glad to hear that you're going to an awesome training seminar.







Take notes for me, will you? Yesterday I got to go to the park and chase squirrels and my pink ball. If I don't get enough exercise I get depressed and sleep. I do move my toys around the house but that gets boring pretty quickly. My older sister Chama is sick and my mom spends most of her time worrying about her and neglecting me. 

Oops, she's caught me typing this message to you so I had better get off of the computer before she sees what I've written. 

Take care and don't be such a stranger! 

--Rafi


----------



## debbiebrown

Della,

glad to hear your getting back to training. Brother Sam is also training. we have joined the schH club and are hoping to work through some things.


good luck to you and happy spring!









debbie & Sam


----------



## ThreeDogs

Della!!

Nice to finally hear from you again.

I look forward to your updates and really missed them. 

And yes, please tell your mom to post so photo's please??


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #CC0000"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Hi everyone,

Today is SATURDAY! YAY! Mom is spending time with me this WHOLE weekend. We are going to see Claudia. Mom says she is from my ancestors' homeland, Germany. She says she knows a LOT about dogs!

We saw her last year and we had a really great time.

Mom's upset because it is raining. She said all this week the weather was gorgeous and now it's raising. HARUMPH!

I don't care! We get to hang out like the OLD days.

Mom says we have to work on my issues with other dogs. Last year, I decided I don't like them anymore. Mom says this is a pain in the KEESTER! She said I should at least learn to tolerate other dogs.

Yesterday, I had to go to the vet. I like my vet and his staff. I way 51.2 pounds. Mom took me because she noticed a bit of a bloody scab on my neck. 

Well, when we got there the vet told the new member of is staff that I was high-strung but I was a sweetie. I went over to him and gave him kisses. He is really good with animals. I know that sounds silly, but not all vets are good with animals. 

We had to go into a different room with an older examination table. they had to lift me to put me on the table. I really didn't like it and wanted to escape. The vet had to show his new employee how to hold me so I wouldn't be able to move. (Hey, I'm strong physically, determined and FAST!) The vet explained why I was being held that way and he completely sympathized with me. He said he didn't blame me for trying to escape. He said if it were him, he would be trying to leave too! 

Mom was really impressed, because he never became angry with me and remained calm. 

Mom also noticed I never tried to bite or nip anyone. I did not have on a muzzle and I love using my mouth to pick things up (and BITE things, too). 

I was able to get a few treats and the vet shaved my neck. The bloody scab was bigger than we thought. We're not sure how it came to be. 

Mom has to put Animax ointment on my neck for a week. She said that it is supposed to soothe the spot and stop the itching. 

As soon as we came home, she put some on and I scratched it with my back paw. I then decided to taste it. It was okay because I did not gag. 

Mom growled at me and put a LOT more on. She said she probably didn't put enough on the first time. Well, that did it I stopped itching. 

So, how have you guys been? What are YOUR plans today? 

Take care. 


Paws, Licks and Fur,


DELLA



</span></span>[/font]</span>


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #6600CC"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>
Hi everyone,


How is your summer going? Mine is FABULOUS! This is my summer of AMOR! 

Mom took me to a five paw doggie hotel! I had a FABULOUS time. For me, it was a BIG PARTY! I missed mom, but had to stick my nose into everything. The hotel is owned by Chris and is wonderfully clean and WELL RUN!

Mom allowed me to go to the spa while I was there and I now have a fabulous, clean and shiny coat. Chris told mom I was well-behaved and no one had to raise there voice to me. I didn't show any sign of insecurities. Mom 

Is happy that I behaved well. She said all pet owners should have access to such a wonderful facility with a knowledgeable owner. 


Today we went for a very long walk and I did an absolute fabulous job of ignoring the four bikers who were coming in our direction. Mom kept the leash loose and I just kept walking. Mom told me I was a good girl!

She said that was better than when I ripped the blinds down in the house prior to our walk because I was all over the place. She said she wonders what she is going to do with me. I tell her she is going to love and keep me until the ripe old age of 100 years old!

In April, we went to a seminar with Claudia Romard and it was a great and wonderful experience. Well, it was for MOM but not for me because I had to behave. I've been a little insecure around dogs lately and mom tried a few ways to rectify this and it didn't work. Claudia showed mom what to do and even had me walking next to Euro. Well, I though I would test Claudia and I got both of us in trouble. I was a good little girl after that. Mom said that if any of you have the opportunity to go to a seminar with CLaudia you should. She is extremely knowledgeable and has a great sense of humor. One of the things Mom likes about Claudia is that she tells stories of her (Claudia's) training trials and tribulations. So, if you have the chance..GO! It is worth it. I'll give it my paw of approval ,too. Even though I can't act like a brat. 


Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


</span></span></span>


----------



## CWhite

New pictures of Della posted in the pictures section a few minutes ago.


----------



## CWhite

bump


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #666666"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Hi everyone,

Mom is being soooooo naughty! She overslept yesterday. so we couldn't go for our morning walk. I was relegated to an evening walk, but that was ok. I enjoyed it. 

While we were walking, a man screamed out of his car window, "BEAUTIFUL DOG!!!!"







Mom said, "Thanks" with a big and smug grin







. (Actually her grin made the Cheshire Cat's grin look downright demure.) I, as any princess would do, proceeded to strut my stuff!

Mom told me I needed to hold my horses because I have yet to accomplish anything. She told me I could walk regally as soon as I received my BH. I told her I'm waiting on HER! She told me I needed to quit talking back and threatened to send me to hang out with chihuahuas.







I humored her and kept quiet. 

Today Mom was on the ball. We did not get out at 5:00 AM, but we took a 45 minute walk and I enjoyed it. I saw a chain link fence that I didn't like so mom made me down and sit near it. Then she had me crawl under it and jump over it. I'm still not 100% sure I like the fence, so now she says I'm going to have breakfast there tomorrow. 

I don't mind eighteen wheelers though, when they zoom by, I always turn to look. Mom has to make sure she has my leash because sometimes I get a wee bit close. 

I am so excited because I am going to train on Thursday, it has been a long, long time. Mom says I need to be whipped (figuratively) into shape. 

So everyone, take care. We'll talk soon.

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della


</span></span></span>

<span style='font-family: Impact'><span style='font-size: 14pt'> <span style="color: #FF0000"> Congratulations to </span></span></span>Ms. Beretta Lee v. Wildhaus on her MACH! http://www.wildhauskennels.com/blittergallery.htm


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #006600"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>
Hi everyone,

How are you? I just came back from a long walk.







Mom walked me for over an hour. It was cool,but a little muggy because it rained. I am backing in my luxe crate relaxing with my fans blowing on my beautiful black coat. 

Last week mom bought another fan for me. It is one of those tower fans and it has a remote control. I told her to leave the remote with me so I can adjust the fan as I see fit. She said NO WAY!







For some odd reason she thinks I would CHEW the remote.







Who? Moi? NUNCA (Never!) I am an angel.







If you have seen my picture I know you see my halo and you can hear the the angels singing away.

She is SUCH a slacker. She was an hour late in taking me out. She said it was Saturday and she had a right to sleep for some extra time. I told her she needs to remember that the early bird gets the worm. HARUMPH!

She may be going on a mini-vacation. She wants to take me with her but the other party does not want to take me.







She said he is a bit of a goober.

She and I had a discussion and we think we may let him get his way THIS







time. This is what we ALWAYS do. We let him "win" and then we eventually get our way. We like to win the war, so we let him have a few battles. 

There isn't much to tell because it has been raining, so we have not been doing much. The rain is a good thing for the farmers, but I need to get out and play. 

What have you guys been up to? Have you been running amuck? Or sleeping? Digging? Trialing? What, have my fellow GSD's been up to?

Oh, we would also like to tell GREG <span style='font-family: Impact'><span style="color: #FF0000">congratulations</span></span> on the new addition to his burgeoning GSD family. He has now added F-Carlo v. Rokanhaus to his family. I wonder if my sister, Dima, is happy with the new addition? Dima can be a bit of a brat when she doesn't get her way. 

You can see his picture on this page (scroll down).
http://www.rokanhaus.com/testimonials.html

Take care everyone!

Paws, Licks and Fur,


Della


</span></span></span>


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #000099"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>
Mom says I was a bit of a BRAT today.







We went for our morning walk.  (We were LATE! We left at 7:15 AM.







) Anyway, I used the ladies room and we went walking around the car dealership. 

Mom has a thing for cars. Anyway, she took my leash off, so I could jump over this barrier. This is the barrier that I didn't like a few weeks ago. I did just as mom asked, but then when she called me to come and sit.. Well, I had other ideas







. I went over to her and then I ran to the left. She called I came back and then went to the right. Mom had an epiphany and started to walk away. I came close enough just to keep her in my line a vision, but I didn't feel like having a leash on.

So, then I went over and mom had the brilliant idea to tell me "DOWN". I downed immediately.







She issued a stern correction and then we went home. It was fun though. I love to run and cut corners. I asked her when we are going back to agility class. 

She is going somewhere today. Mom is sad







because she wanted to take me with her. However, the "other" party














does not want me to come. So, mom is conceding this time.









She took me to the kennel and she told me she would pick me up tomorrow. 

Happy 4th of July to ALL of you!








<span style="color: #FF0000">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghz4_kikLkE</span>


Take care,

Paws, Licks and Fur

Della


</span></span></span>


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #6600CC">[font:Comic Sans MS]<span style='font-size: 17pt'>

Hi everyone,

How are you? I just came back from a LONG walk! We had so much fun! 
I saw two egrets and they were quite pretty. 

Thursday we we went for some training! it was my first time on this field and we worked on a little bit of heeling. I had a good time. I LOVE to work. I wish mom was home with me all the time so we could work together . 

Mom told me she has a surprise for me. She said she thinks that we are going on a field trip tomorrow. She said DAD is coming, too.


Are any of you training? Or are you being nice couch potatoes?

Take care!

Paws, Licks and Fur

Della


</span>][/font</span>


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #009900"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

*GREETINGS* to everyone on this beautiful day! The sun







is bursting with joy and is smiling upon us today! For those of you in New England, take advantage of it, but AFTER you read my diary.









I am writing from Auburn, MA. I am so excited because I am staying in a hotel. It is the first time I have stayed in a hotel. It is cool. I was a little whiny when mom left, but I settled down after about ten minutes.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










This morning we went on a nice, long walk.







Unlike yesterday, it was nice, cool and breezy. As we were leaving the hotel, an ankle-biter







tried to get a rise out of me. Mom, ensured I ignored the pug. Those are some homely looking dogs. 

On the way back, we saw a Bernese Mountain Dog and I ignored that dog, too!







Mom told me I was a good girl.







I told her I knew that. 

I came to Auburn because my Mom wanted to see that







crazy Claudia lady again. I don't know she why because I am fine without seeing her . (I expressed this to mom yesterday). 

Mom and I worked on obedience yesterday. My focus has improved A LOT since April (This is what Claudia told mom). We worked on our heel. Mom wants me to have an OUTSTANDING heel and she is on the right path. 
I am sooo proud of Mom for staying relaxed and not getting flustered. This is a HUGE step for. Frankly, it is something I never thought she would be able to overcome! (SHHHHHH! Don't tell her I said that.







)









Mom said to tell you guys the seminar was great and if you have any opportunity to work with Claudia, you should take the opportunity to do so. She is very knowledgeable and patient. What Mom likes best is the WAY in which Claudia delivers the information. 
Claudia has a great sense of humor and always includes personal anecdotes of her dog training trials and tribulations.

Mom also said to tell you that Steve (Claudia's husband) impressed her with his patience, calmness and clarity of instruction to seminar members. Some of the members were NOT experienced schutzhund people. He also worked the dogs in HOT and HUMID weather and did it with gusto. So, if you have a chance to go or arrange a seminar with Claudia - do it, Remember this is Mom's opinion. I am still a little ticked with her. Mom says I am being a BRAT! 

So, everyone have a great day. Mom says she is going to take some frou-frou pictures of me. I keep telling her I am a WORKING dog. I am not a member of the PINK PATROL.










You guys have a GREAT day!

Paws, Licks and Fur,

Della

</span></span></span>


----------



## CWhite

The following is a correction.




> Originally Posted By: Carolyn<span style="color: #009900"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>
> 
> I am sooo proud of Mom for staying relaxed and not getting flustered. This is a HUGE step for her.
> 
> 
> </span></span></span>


----------



## CWhite

New pictures of Della. They were taken TODAY (07.19.2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1144677&page=0#Post1144677


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #FF6666"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>

HI!

I just came back from training and our friends told MOm that I look good. 

I kept looking at mom and did everything she asked. I came back to her and IGNORED the other dogs. 

Mom told me I was a GOOD GIRL AND she gave me some fabulous treats. 

Mom then played a little ball with me. You KNOW how much I LOVE my red KONG ball. 

Our friend Nancy said I was fast! Mom said, yep. She said I move like the wind. 

How are you guys and what are you up to this weekend? 

Mom says I have to continue helping her clean the house. She said if I continue helping her, we can play ball on Saturday. 

So, take care everyone. I am going to take a NAP!


Paws, Licks and Fur.

Della
</span></span></span>


----------



## CWhite

<span style="color: #999900"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>









HI,

How is everyone? I went for a LONG walk this morning and did a fabulous job of ignoring people on bicycles. 

Mom says that we are going to do some heeling work today. I am fine with that! She also says I have to help her clean.

I am pretty sure I will not have to do that because I am curious and I have to investigate everything. 

So, what are you up to today? Are you going anywhere? I think it is going to rain here, again. I am a little tired of the rain. 

By the way, Mom posted some pictures that she took at the Claudia Romard seminar: 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1150968&page=1#Post1150968 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1150978&page=1#Post1150978

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1151031&page=1#Post1151031

Did you like the pictures? I did. 

I have to go and help mom tear apart the house. Take it easy. 

Paws, Licks and Fur

Della

</span></span></span>


----------



## CWhite

Hi everyone,

We went on a walk this morning because I had to look at my truck. I told Mom she needs to buy this truck for me. Mo said she is not a truck person. I really like this truck. Every time we walk by, I have to stop and look at it. 
What do you guys think?

http://www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/f150/gallery/photos/

Mom took me for a ride today. We went to get my chicken nuggets. YUM! I had so much fun in the dog store. I was literally sticking my nose into everything. 

Mom also bought the stuffed bones I like. It has been such a long time since I have had those. 

We had a nice "training opportunity" when I went into the store. There was a small white dog...Well, mom had to remind me that I am supposed to ignore other dogs. 

The owner of the store said I was well behaved. Mom said, "Uh-huh".









I am going to the doggy hotel next week. Mom has everything I need for my stay. I can't wait to run around. I love to run free in the big field. 

What are you guys doing next week?

Take care!

Paws, Licks and Fur

Della


----------



## just another truck

I realize I am like 2 years to late.. but wheres the rest of this???

It was fun reading!!


----------



## kelso

Carolyn

How is Ms. Della? Time sure does fly


----------



## bianca

just another truck said:


> I realize I am like 2 years to late.. but wheres the rest of this???
> 
> It was fun reading!!


I totally agree! Miss Della is a natural story teller


----------



## kelso

Della??? What's up?!?!? Hope you are fantastical


----------

